#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-27
<Ady2> I downloaded lubuntu-15.04-alternate-i386.iso. Inside it, I see 'install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg', but it is empty. I also see 'install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.0' (not under the 'pxelinux.cfg' subdir) but there is no ldlinux.c32 in the same directory (so pxelinux.0 would fail to find it). Is there any place where I can find info about this (e.g. relevant package, or how to use
<Ady2>  / what's the goal of this directory and its subdirs.)? I cannot make sense of these subdirs. Should they be included in this iso image at all? What for? Is this some kind of bug?
<Kamilion> Not sure, Ady2
<Kamilion> I've had a number of small issues with mismash files on some of the ISOs
<Kamilion> for example, mboot.c32 is also AWOL
<Kamilion> or was, at least
<Ady2> Kamilion: I am investigating it. I have a hunch this is sth related to debianinstall or related package. I would like to know where are these files and directories coming from. I don't have a problem of mismatch versions, just that there should be one additional file in there (which is located in a different subdirectory).
<Kamilion> by mishmash I mean that some files are present and others are missing. Seems mostly syslinux/isolinux/pxelinux modules.
<Kamilion> I couldn't be tossed to figure it out, so I just threw mboot.c32 in there myself. (i needed it to load xen)
<Ady2> I also don't know why the files are not under 'pxelinux.cfg/', but first I guess I should find where are these files and structure originated. Yes, they are from Syslinux, but the structure is not from Syslinux upstream. Someone else (debianinstaller?) puts them there.
<Ady2> And finally, I would like to know why they are included in the iso. How they are supposed to be used, under which scenario, why we need additional syslinux files, and additional kernel and initrd.
<Kamilion> last time I looked into the matter I was lead to https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/bin/cron.daily-live
<Kamilion> in your case it would have been https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/bin/cron.daily
<Kamilion> this is apparently the mechanism that actually makes the ISOs
<Kamilion> I'm still trying to grasp how everything works for a .seed to end up as a built ISO set
<Kamilion> I hit a brick wall at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/lib/cdimage/livefs.py#L166
<Kamilion> it looks like that's the point where it goes off and runs the package builds needed to end up on disc
<Kamilion> but deeper in there is where it grabs the build artifacts, including all of the files. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/lib/cdimage/livefs.py#L706
<Kamilion> s/all of the files/all of the boot files/i
<Ady2> Considering http://cdimage.debian.org/debian/dists/jessie/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ this has to be originated somewhere in debian too, perhaps in the d-i-netboot-assistant package. But then it goes to ubuntu and then to lubuntu too. So the Q is, is there someone here that can give some clue?
<Ady2> The equivalent to what it is seen inside the iso  is http://cdimage.debian.org/debian/dists/jessie/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/debian-installer/i386/
<Kamilion> yeah, someone'll show up with more knowledge of history than I
<Kamilion> So do your best to explain the situation now and someone'll read the scrollback.
<Kamilion> at the very least, someone will tell you which package the bug report should get filed on.
<Ady2> I don't have a situation. I am trying to understand why all these subdirectories and files are included in the iso, and I know Syslinux enough so to understand that, for whichever goal these have been included, they still need ldlinux.c32 together with pxelinux.0, or it will fail in whichever situation these files and directory structure could be needed.
<Kamilion> my guess would be filing a bug against syslinux or d-i. I know the relevant files exist in the built package. Why they don't arrive on the media? *shrug* Someone here probably knows when they wake and read the scrollback.
<Kamilion> only certain files are copied, according to some rule during ISO generation. Where that lives; I'm still trying to find out.
<Kamilion> If you happen to find out -- let me know, so I can request mboot.c32 too
<Kamilion> I've got to go get some sleep; but I didn't want you to leave thinking you were ignored.
<Ady2> TY. FWIW, the ldlinux.c32 is there, but in the wrong subdir.
<Kamilion> well, either way, it's not something that can be fixed; the release has came and gone and the ISOs are already mirrored worldwide
<Kamilion> so it will have to be fixed for 15.10
<Ady2> The problem is also described at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=750586#90 , expect that the bug is not upstream Syslinux, but in Debian, in some package related to DebianInstaller (and my guess is that such package is netboot-assistant). It doesn't answer my doubt though, why are these files and directory structure included in the iso (I mean, what for)?
<ubot93> Debian bug 750586 in debian-installer "syslinux-common: Boot fails. Failed to load ldlinux.c32. File must be in /. Upstream bug" [Important,Open]
<Kamilion> ... Huh.
<Kamilion> yeah, THAT issue sounds like an upstream bug in syslinux (re: pxelinux.0 not respecting ldlinux.c32's path)
<Kamilion> something has changed recently
<Kamilion> ~march/april
<Ady2> I repeat, the bug is not in Syslinux itself, but in Debian. The fact that users report something being upstream because they happen to find that a prior version works doesn't mean their conclusions are correct.
<Kamilion> In general, regressions are A Bad Thing, in my opinion.
<Ady2> The fact that the reporter in msg #90 just copies ldlinux.c32 to the "right" location (as per Syslinux expects it) and it works actually shows that the problem is the location in which the Debian package is putting the files. Whether it is one file that needs relocation (ldlinux.c32), or the whole structure is inadequate, I don't know). The package (netboot-assistant) is not maintained (correctly).
<Ady2> This is not exactly a regression. It just needs further modifications in addition to whatever they did during the last months.
<Kamilion> I understand your sentiment.
<Kamilion> In general from the deployments I've seen, most PXE setups tend to be site-specific, and customized to a high degree.
<Kamilion> A great many of the ones I've recently interacted with have moved over to using iPXE and loading files from a protocol newer than TFTP, such as HTTP or HTTPS.
<Kamilion> and the last time I checked, that process currently doesn't need pxelinux.0
<Kamilion> so my observation is that it may be not be maintained (correctly) due to people moving on to a more modern solution.
<Kamilion> leading to things like pxelinux.0 not getting as much testing as it once did; where people would cry out when something changed for the worse.
<Ady2> Sure, I understand. Well, v.5 added lpxelinux.0 already, but that's not my point here. For whichever reason, this directory structure is included in the iso, and I really would like to know what's its purpose.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-28
 * wxl waves
<ianorlin> hi wxl
<wxl> ianorlin: here's a quick and easy task: triage this bug 854261. looks like we even got a fix
<ubot93> bug 854261 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Delayed Autologin broken by User List in Greeter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854261
<wxl> i
<wxl> 'm still on the bus home so not up to confirming and such XD
<Unit193> wxl: You know about OFTC/#debian-lxqt and #lxde I'd presume/hope?
<wxl> Unit193: nawt #debian-lxqt but thx
<wxl> hey Unit193 do you know some rule somewhere that a major feature can't go into an LTS unless it's survived a cycle? i'm thinknig about whether or not it's concievable to get into 16.04 if we msis 15.10 with lxqt
<Unit193> You can, if it's a good idea is another question.
<wxl> true true
<Unit193> First release with LXQt, needing to be supported for 3 years.  Yep, sounds like fun.
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> thanks for being ye olde voice of reason Unit193
<Unit193> Heh, sure.
<Unit193> ...Though normally I'm the insane one.
<wxl> really?
<Unit193> Ask bluesabre.
<wxl> bluesabre: so i hear you're Unit193's psychiatrist?
<wxl> ;)
<wxl> afk
<bluesabre> I don't charge him because I feel sorry for him
<ianorlin> haha
<rafaellaguna> ta dah!
<wxl> good boy rafaellaguna :)
<rafaellaguna> woof!
<wxl> also rafaellaguna we talk about lubuntu admin kind of stuff here, too. so it's not just about development of code, but the general direction for the team as a whole
<wxl> that's why e.g. ianorlin is here
<rafaellaguna> oh hello ianorlin!
<rafaellaguna> who is bluesabre?
<wxl> rafaellaguna: bluesabre is apparently the guy providing psychiatric help to Unit193's tormented soul
<rafaellaguna> O.O
<wxl> see all the conversation's you've missed? :)
<rafaellaguna> and what about MY needs? assign me one. now.
 * wxl hands rafaellaguna a cookie
<rafaellaguna> no, I have no bounce for the past. this is "my first time" (omg, I said it)
<wxl> hehe
<rafaellaguna> and who is ochosi?
<ochosi> ehm, me?
<rafaellaguna> HELLO!
<ochosi> no need to shout
<rafaellaguna> :D
<wxl> ochosi: rafaellaguna was merely inquiring as to who the strange face was
<ochosi> right, i wasn't aware that my face was strange
<rafaellaguna> not strictly his face, wxl. his hair is my concern
<wxl> shhh, rafaellaguna, your orientation is starting to show :)
<ochosi> either way, i'm xubuntu's project and artwork lead
<rafaellaguna> what orientation?
<wxl> oh cool! you just hanging out here for fun, ochosi ?
<ochosi> yeah, mostly
<wxl> rafaellaguna: the less straight one :)
<rafaellaguna> oh that. yeah.
<ochosi> used to hang out in #lubuntu, but then Unit193 told me about this channel
<Unit193> ochosi: I've seen it.  Yep.
<wxl> ah cool so Unit193's been inviting all his friends then
<rafaellaguna> an artwork colleague? nice!
<gsilva> rafaellaguna, were you able to publish stuff using bzr?
<wxl> gsilva: i think it makes sense to keep admin-level discussion here. offtopic really should be for OFFTOPIC matters :)
<gsilva> Alright then. I'll use this one then
<gsilva> Beforehand: Did you have time to read the email I sent this morning?
<gsilva> Well, morning in my timezone :P
<wxl> yes but i haven't managed a reply yet
<wxl> and it likely will not come until way later
<gsilva> Okay, do you have time to discuss the thread here? It seems you were the only one interested so let's try to plan something together
<gsilva> I fear doing something terribly stupid that can hurt me in the future. Apologies for nagging you constantly, but you're the only one that likes my ideas :D
<wxl> yeah i'd be happy to discuss
<wxl> and no worries
<wxl> and also i'm not the only one that likes your ideas :)
<gsilva> Well, no one else replied to the email, so I'm assuming most of the guys called me a jerk, like "Who the hell is this guy?"
<gsilva> Anyway, let's move on the topic then:
<gsilva> There's a huge problem in the background that is related with how people perceive the open source world. In my perspective, only Canonical can change that but I am not seeing anything I can do to start something from there.
<gsilva> Adjusting what we do, maybe will get more people interested - the objective, mission and goal thing I mentioned in the email.
<gsilva> The UOS may be a good opportunity to openly talk about this, but I am not sure if I'm the right guy to do it since I am very critical about Canonical and the Community itself. Also, I'm not sure if we do organize (or try to) a dedicated thread or start from one of them
<wxl> yes open source is a problem
<wxl> it's hard to get people to volunteer, even for an animal shelter (to reference your example)
<wxl> but the community needs nurturing
<wxl> constantly
<wxl> and recognition is very important
<gsilva> I know, but the people that do it, they feel motivated to do it. And when they achieve something, they sleep better. Unfortunately, the open source world seems a copy monkey of what others do and that is so worng, specially when there's a lot more that we can do/achieve
<wxl> this is why i tend do to try call out major accomplishments and attribute them to the people doing them
<gsilva> I believe in that
<gsilva> Yes, incentives also play a very important role here, indeed
<wxl> people in open source do what they do because they love it
<wxl> and they realize that they can actually participate where in the rest of the software industry, it's a walled palace
<gsilva> I like the Open Source world because it is where I found most of the exciting people and talented ones too. Also, there's people that dedicates their free-time to animal shelters, feeding homeless people and such. We dedicate our spare time to improve our world
<gsilva> isn't that it, in the end? Rather we are copying others or building new technologies, that's what we do!
<gsilva> For instance: Scientific Workplace, the most common LaTeX interpreter in the academic community, costs $200 to a student. With two softwares, they can EASILY replace SWP - Lyx and Maxima
<gsilva> and there's a huge load of information out there!
<wxl> i guess i'm confused about where you're frustrated exactly. i know some things are lost in translation and that may be it
<gsilva> I'm not frustrated :D
<wxl> oh ok
<gsilva> You're talking about incentives and I'm talking about how having a purpose helps people feeling performed in the end
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> yes
<wxl> so here's what i've learned in management:
<wxl> no one has the same motivator
<gsilva> And I know we are not all equal, but that satisfies me when I accomplish something, regardless of the people's reactions
<wxl> for some people, it's money or some sort of tangible compensation
<gsilva> yes, that's true
<wxl> for other people, it is accomplishing a purpose, making a difference in the world
<wxl> for other people, it's an acknowledgement of ttheir efforts
<wxl> so i'm not talking about incentives in a vacuum, but saying that's one of a bunch of things we should do
<gsilva> Yes, agree. Then we should NOT focus on the first group of people, right?
<gsilva> There are good, non-materialistic folks out there.
<wxl> well, the shirts may be of value to them
<gsilva> well, in the case of a design, I think that is sweet to do. Like, design our logo and we'll offer the winner a t-shirt with the brand-new logo
<gsilva> that's cute, IMO
<gsilva> that's one example: I confess I don't remember much about your plans
<wxl> it's ok
<wxl> i haven't been too specific
<wxl> but my idea was essentially gamification
<gsilva> like?
<wxl> like a game
<wxl> there's rules to the game
<gsilva> winner has a prize, is that what you mean with gamification
<gsilva> ?
<wxl> and there is an advantage for new players
<wxl> yep and it's point based
<wxl> and for peopel that do more difficult moves
<gsilva> I'm asking because there's the theory of games, so I thought you were referring to that
<wxl> most points wins :)
<wxl> yeah not that :)
<gsilva> Yeah, I see. Well, I find it interesting indeed, but very difficult to achieve
<wxl> i think i can do it
<wxl> but that's only one of things we want to do
<wxl> i think we should do a sort of marketing piece on the amazing things that people do with lubuntu
<gsilva> What about this: What if we organize regular online summits where we organize interesting online conferences, TLs can communicate and show what they do and such?
<wxl> like marc tremblay and his school system
<gsilva> People may feel motivated to participate if they realize they can appear and have a digital record that they were there
<wxl> well the online summits are regular, but if you mean we have regular meetings more often, yes!
<gsilva> yes, I meant more often :)
<wxl> phillw seemed like he was the primary person behind that and they haven't been done since
<wxl> yeah we should do that again
<wxl> gsilva: you want to take on the task of organizing them?
<wxl> it's pretty easy really
<gsilva> Okay, that's doable. But that's useful for further steps. We first need to find users. I'm guessing that phillw eventually got tired of trying to organize them and people didn't present contents to show
<wxl> no, i think he got pissed at how the council treated him
<gsilva> OH!, you mean the UOS sprints? No, I meant dedicated sessions to our community - unless other communities want to participate, of course!
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings
<gsilva> Those kind, yes, but online
<wxl> online means not irc?
<gsilva> Interviewing TLs and do questions, interact with the community
<gsilva> Sorry. Video stuff
<wxl> one sec
<gsilva> Record hangouts (or whatever) and post online. Take notes of the meeting and post them on pastebin or ubuntupad or something like that so that people can read
<gsilva> Magazines like "OMGUbuntu" can pick specific parts and do another news from us. Raise our awareness, basically
<gsilva> Do conferences like: How can Open Source change your country/life, specific tecnologies being developed under the hood
<gsilva> Are you following the idea? I'm not sure if this was the kind of conferences you guys organized before
<wxl> gsilva: sorry work meeting :(
<gsilva> no problem. If this time is not suitable to you we can postpone this discussion
<wxl> gsilva: no it's fine
<wxl> gsilva: so my only concern about hangouts/skype/any other solution i've found is two fold:
<gsilva> being -5 or -4 is complicated. It's like 11:20 pm xD
<wxl> 1. there's a limit to how many people can join in and still have the audio/video function well
<gsilva> I mention those two but I know there are some more suitable apps
<wxl> 2. hangouts is not free and that will irk some people (though that's never bothered ubuntu and several other free software things i know of)
<gsilva> Hangouts is not free? What? :o
<wxl> gsilva: hey do you know where to download the code?
<gsilva> I don't want to use Hangouts anyone since there a lot of people here that are really against Google
<gsilva> You mean they are closed source then
<wxl> in our world, when we say free we mean free as in freedom, not beer :)
<wxl> yes
<gsilva> ah, okay
<wxl> if you have another solution, i'd be into checking it out
<gsilva> Either way, I don't want to use Hangouts because there are a lot of people against hangouts
<gsilva> Google*
<wxl> yeah well i don't know another solution
<wxl> i do know that our old irc meetings were just on irc
<wxl> but very transparent and community folks would join
<gsilva> hold on. Melodie once showed me a Hangout/Skype alternative because it is open source
<gsilva> there y'a go: http://www.linphone.org/
<gsilva> The goodness about Hangouts is that it has integration with YouTube, so one could immediately upload it to the web
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> and for the general community asking them to install software they don't have might not be ideal
<gsilva> I don't know any other alternative, but we can arrange that if people are interested
<wxl> gsilva: well let's not get hung up on the details. we can work on that later
<gsilva> Throughout my life I learned I shouldn't applicate to stuff if people don't want it. Maybe it's my managerial insticts... I want to know if people are interested in this idea, wxl. And this idea is general all other communities - in fact, some might want to get involved too, right?
<wxl> gsilva: i think for right now we need at least two things:
<gsilva> So, do you think this is worthy to mention at UOS?
<wxl> 1. get the team leaders together in one place to talk
<wxl> 2. invite the community to join in
<wxl> additionally we need to act in such a way that doesn't just maintain things or accomplish things, but grows thing
<wxl> and for that, we need a clearly defined purpose and goal
<wxl> this is something we could talk about at UOS
<wxl> since i was hoping we'd have a general check in/planning session
<gsilva> I really want to change people's mindset about Open Source and I think this is a start
<gsilva> Indeed, agree
<wxl> gsilva: part of the problem is not everyone's like me and you. they don't necessarily see that they should or even could contribute
<wxl> i mean if someone gets really excited about windows, it's not like they're going to volunteer to help :)
<gsilva> Let's change that. Let's motivate people and eventually Canonical will realize they need this as well
<gsilva> Two completely different things, wxl. Windows is not open source and does not appreciate your contribution either.
<gsilva> Linux/Open Source world is completely the opposite.
<wxl> right but most of the open source world waits for contributors to happen
<wxl> yyou're probably not around when i help people in #lubuntu but i almost always encourange them to contribute
<gsilva> Right, what we are trying to do here is to get contributors and keep them motivated to contribute regularly, isn't it?
<wxl> it's the advocacy that needs to happen
<wxl> yes
<wxl> but to be proactive about it
<wxl> help guide them
<wxl> and nurture them
<gsilva> People may not be like me or you, but we want to inspire them to be
<wxl> we need a "community manager" really
<gsilva> Speaking of which, do we have a communication TL?
<wxl> but i think there's too few of us to support a single person filling that role
<wxl> not as far as i know :O
<wxl> here's some videoconferencing solutions for us to check out:
<wxl> http://estreamchat.com/
<wxl> https://openmeetings.apache.org/
<wxl> http://bigbluebutton.org/
<gsilva> Don't be afraid, wxl. That's the reason why I want to bring this idea to a lot of people simultaneously, either by emailing them or prepare a session at UOS, if it gets approved
<wxl> no fear here :)
<wxl> i will support the UOS session
<gsilva> How to prepare all this for a UOS session?
<gsilva> What to mention, what not to mention, what to propose, who to bring on board?
<wxl> well i think we should have it under the guide of a lubuntu planning session
<wxl> i think if we can develop it in our own system, we can then present it to other teams
<wxl> and then if they can adopt it, perhaps we could all work together to share users
<gsilva> What do mean?
<gsilva> Didn't follow you there
<wxl> sorry not guide, guise
<gsilva> You mean bringing this up to brainstorm and prepare something out there?
<wxl> gsilva: yes. we have several things that we, as admins, need to work on, this included
<gsilva> Okay. When are those meetings held? How to apply/Propose new stuff then?
<gsilva> We don't have much time...
<wxl> gsilva: ummmmm hold on
<wxl> gsilva: https://uds.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/propose-a-session/
<gsilva> Wait, we're talking about different things
<wxl> ?
<gsilva> I misunderstood you before. You're meaning we should take this topic to a Lubuntu Planning Session (if they have one), right
<wxl> kind of yes
<wxl> they won't have one
<wxl> uless we propose one
<wxl> so we should :)
<gsilva> Propose a Lubuntu Planning Session
<gsilva> yea, I figured
<gsilva> Who should create the session?
<gsilva> And who should we invite?
<wxl> everyone
<wxl> the team leaders should be there no matter what
<wxl> but we should definitely encourage the community to get involved
<gsilva> I don't know her/his names
<wxl> we don't do a direct invite
<gsilva> I have to look for that
<wxl> let me take care of that part :)
<gsilva> I'd appreciate that
<gsilva> Although since I never did it but another time will come
<wxl> no rush, gsilva
<wxl> there won't be much to prepare
<wxl> it will be more of a roundtable than a presentation
<gsilva> that's the point :)
<wxl> gsilva: here's where we can start the web conferencing solution: (ignore the proprietary ones) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_conferencing_software
<gsilva> I think they require an Hangout session
<wxl> yes but this is more about discussing how to implement the REAL thing
<wxl> make sure to drum up a blueprint that includes that link so we can work towards it
<wxl> OOOOH
<gsilva> But most of these are software-based
<wxl> specifically says it's a good alternative to hangouts: https://code.google.com/p/telepresence/
<wxl> not actually. it's "web conferencing"
<gsilva> telepresence works :)
<gsilva> Who should create the blueprint on launchpad to get it written in the UOS session request?
<wxl> any one of us can, so if you feel like it, that would be awesome
<gsilva> I can take care of that, yes, although I'm unsecure on the type of content I should write over there
<wxl> just a general idea
<wxl> some bullet points
<wxl> just say it's a roundtable
<gsilva> Okay, I will take care of that soon and will send you the link
<wxl> awesome
<gsilva> before sending it to UOS 1505 sprint, I'll ask your opinion
<gsilva> wxl, would this suffice? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22407/community-roundtable/
<wxl> gsilva: no, that serves a slightly differentg purpose, but that would be a good place to bring up the idea to the larger community
<gsilva> wxl, who should I put as responsible to conduct the meeting, if we get an approval?
<wxl> gsilva: um, you? :)
 * Kamilion reads up
<Kamilion> oh, video conferencing? Tox is a winner there. https://tox.im/
<gsilva> wxl, final feedback: The purpose of this meeting is to discuss different plans and ideas to bring new contributors to the many different teams, since all distributions lack of regular contributors. How to motivate them and how to keep them motivated is the key of the discussion, in this round-table session.
<gsilva> The Lubuntu admin team has also came up with some suggestions that would benefit all distributions, although we definitely appreciate everyone's contribution. This is an attempt to gather resources and knowledge to empower the Open Source world.
<wxl> gsilva: well, i'd like it to be a general lubuntu planning meeting but that would be one of the points of discussion, or that could be a point of discussion within the community roundtable
<Kamilion> tox also has a nice <-> IRC bridge
<wxl> oooh that's nice
<wxl> easy to record sessions Kamilion ?
<Kamilion> yeah
<wxl> within tox or what?
<wxl> !info tox
<ubot93> Package tox does not exist in vivid
<Kamilion> yeah, both the video and the text.
<wxl> oh WOW
<Kamilion> I don't think it's packaged yet in debian or ubuntu though
<wxl> Kamilion: want to package it? XD
<gsilva> Added Draft two: The purpose of this meeting is to discuss different plans and ideas to bring new contributors to the many different teams, since Lubuntu lacks of regular contributors. How to motivate them and how to keep them motivated is the key of the discussion, in this round-table session.  We then invite all team-leaders to join us and help us perfect this plan.
<gsilva> The Admin team has also came up with some suggestions that would benefit all distributions, although we need to first, perfect our plan before introducing it to other people outside Lubuntu.
<gsilva> This is an attempt to gather resources and knowledge to empower the Open Source world.
<Kamilion> the tox guys are right here on freenode.
<wxl> Kamilion: so go bug them ;)
<Kamilion> well, depends what you want
<Kamilion> https://wiki.tox.im/Toxic
<Kamilion> there's the toxic ncurses client
<Kamilion> which has no video
<wxl> gsilva: so it should include things like planning for lxqt, what other developments we want to do in 15.10, getting a communications leader, etc
<Kamilion> https://wiki.tox.im/QTox
<wxl> omg this thing is my freaking wet dream
<Kamilion> qtox in qt on linux, freebsd and osx
<wxl> we should have it allllllllll in the repos
<wxl> then i could probably convince us to use that instead of google hangouts
<Kamilion> https://wiki.tox.im/UTox  utox, the micro C client
<Kamilion> the one I use
<Kamilion> https://wiki.tox.im/Client
<Kamilion> bunches of others too.
<gsilva> OKay, added: We also want to use this session to plan LxQt, what we want to bring to Lubuntu 15.10, to discuss the need to find a communications manager, as well as a community manager and some other important topics that may arise.
<wxl> gsilva: perfect :)
<Kamilion> qtox would be a good addition to lxqt
<gsilva> Alright, sent, wxl. I think they have to accept it now first
<wxl> thx gsilva
<gsilva> no problem :)
<Kamilion> gsilva: one of the issues I have is a lack of a portal to discover more information on how to be an effective helper with lubuntu.
<wxl> Kamilion: bring that to the uos session we're planning
<gsilva> from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu you can go to here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Contribute_to_Lubuntu
<Kamilion> and in some cases, nobody but 1-2 people knows how a system works (EG, the ISO building system)
<gsilva> As you know, most of each team planning goes on IRC and should be posted on Launchpad as well, unless the team leader isn't doing the coordinating part of the job
<gsilva> OR the team is short and most of the stuff happens on IRC
<gsilva> Even though I am alone on my team, I tend to post everything in LP, my blog and eventually on mailing lists, just to make sure everyone knows where to look for stuff to do if they want to
<gsilva> But, my blog has 0 regular readers, so that's a start :D
<Kamilion> likewise.
<gsilva> Haha, it's part of the passion, I guess
<Kamilion> http://blog.sllabs.com/ hasn't seen updates in a long time because nobody reads it and all I got was spam comments from bots.
<gsilva> Well, wordpress.com is good with that since it eliminates spam bots
<gsilva> but I have 1-2 readers when I publish an article
<gsilva> I believe that my english level doesn't help either. I don't write (nor speak) perfect english, so the attractiveness of the thing may not be desirable
<Kamilion> wow, some real classics... http://blog.sllabs.com/2008/05/booting-heron-from-u3.html
<Kamilion> "here's how to stick ubuntu 8.04 onto a tweaked sandisk U3 stick"
<gsilva> haha
<wxl> Kamilion: tox is software based, not web based, right? like you need a client
<Kamilion> correct. Required due to the heavy crypto going on.
<Kamilion> not something you'd wanna do in javascript
<wxl> do you know of a web based client that's maybe half as good?
<Kamilion> There are no web clients at all.
<Kamilion> it's a peer to peer network.
<Kamilion> like skype used to be.
<wxl> erm i mean a web based web conferencing client, not a softwa re based video conferencing client
<Kamilion> however; as I said, there's an IRC gateway
<wxl> i'm looking for a true alternative to hangouts
<Kamilion> so if that exists, someone could easily write a similar tool to broadcast the webconference.
<Kamilion> and you could, for example, stream to youtube or twitch.tv directly.
<Kamilion> I'm sure you could probably spin up a tornado server to handle unencrypted video as well
<Kamilion> lemme go ask notsecure
<Kamilion> wxl: what is required of a web client?
<Kamilion> just joining the video chat?
<wxl> yeah so here's what uds uses hangouts for:
<Kamilion> (as a viewer or as a speaking participant)
<wxl> 1. having maybe 10 max peopel in the chat
<Kamilion> I've used hangouts for cards against humanity
<wxl> 2. recording
<Kamilion> there's 15 max in hangouts, last I checked
<wxl> 3. ability to watch anyone else
<wxl> FOR anyone else
<wxl> 4. recording and uploading to youtube
<Kamilion> so you need up to 10 meeting participants, unlimited guests (initial capacity ~25), outgoing stream support for recording/youtube, and dump to disk support.
<wxl> dump to disk not necessary if it goes to yt
<wxl> or wherever
<Kamilion> stream/dump is gonna be pretty close
<Kamilion> if there's one, there's the other.
<wxl> Kamilion: i now know who to direct that to. if we could whip up a prototype or demo, we can probably get it in the next ubuntu online summit which would make a lot of people happy
<Kamilion> [16:44:03] <+Sqt> It'll be easier to have one party use twitch or youtube to stream the chat :)
<wxl> Kamilion: how would that work exactly?
<Kamilion> at this moment, I'm not exactly sure; I would suspect the same way one would videocast from a linux box generally, using obs https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio
<wxl> okie dokie
<Kamilion> that would be the easiest prototype
<wxl> so what we really need is a way to interact with it all on the web
<wxl> so there eoulw have to be a client/server
<wxl> the yt wouldn't be that huge
<wxl> it cna be dealt with
<Kamilion> tox is nice because it's two systems; toxcore and the application around it
<Kamilion> it's not hard to wrap something around toxcore; and I believe it has python bindings already
<Kamilion> so in theory, it would be possible to build a browser-centric client
<Kamilion> but the easier setup would be setting up a single node as the 'streaming server' with obs, and toxcore dumping it's output into OBS directly. when you wish to begin to stream, you ^invite the client running on the streaming server to join a multiuser conference.
<Kamilion> that would require the meeting participants to have the client
<Kamilion> but nobody else would need it
<wxl> yah that might be reasonable
<Kamilion> it was mentioned the IRC gateway might need some love
<Kamilion> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tox_%28software%29#/media/File:UTox_Screenshot.png
<Kamilion> basically you can consider it like skype layered on top of IRC
<wxl> cool
<Kamilion> it has a very IRC like multiuser chat room, a bot that can join it and bridge it to IRC directly
<Kamilion> and voice and video over the shared core protocol
<Kamilion> vaguely similar to google's JINGLE protocol used for hangouts+gtalk
<Kamilion> but not based on XMPP
<Kamilion> as XML is now considered "that thing with the angle brackets and the pain"
<Kamilion> the draw, however, is the pervasive crypto built into the core.
<Kamilion> what we would be doing is adding an trusted crypto-to-cleartext peer that bridges the video out elsewhere.
<Kamilion> the developers see no issue
<Kamilion> and seem to be happy to accept contributions upstream
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-29
<bluesabre> rafaellaguna: In case the question is still out there, I'm the xubuntu technical lead
<bluesabre> I hopped on this channel to listen for bugs common to our projects
<gsilva> hello all
<gsilva> wxl, does this mean our meeting has been approved? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22484/community-1505-planning-session/
<wxl> yes gsilva !
<gsilva> Great :D
<gsilva> What's next, wxl ? Should we invite all TLs from the mailing list and later invite the users from the users mailing list?
<wxl> gsilva: yep
<wxl> gsilva: find the blueprint, too (shoudl be linked)
<gsilva> okay, done for the TLs. Soon I'll take care of the other part of the task
<gsilva> wxl, you around?
<gsilva> or someone comfortable with bazaar
<ianorlin> I might be why gsilva ?
<gsilva> ianorlin, in this section of LP (https://code.launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual) I have a branch lp:lubuntu-manual
<gsilva> and that huge load of stuff to push the code
<gsilva> how can I fix that to be equal - branch lp:lubuntu-manual and push lp:lubuntu-manual?
<ianorlin> your local branch ah I haven't figured that out either
<ianorlin> I think it is bzr merge
<wxl> gsilva: what up?
<gsilva> wxl ^
<wxl> looking
<wxl> um hold on
<wxl> gsilva: give me the output of `bzr info`
<gsilva> 1 sec
<gsilva> apologies
<gsilva> An old friend was provoking me to exchange some tracks
<gsilva> damn, good ol'days
<gsilva> wxl, here you go: http://i57.tinypic.com/11il7pi.jpg
<wxl> gsilva: i see nothing
<wxl> sends me to http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11il7pi&s=8
<gsilva> and now? http://i57.tinypic.com/11il7pi.jpg
<gsilva> w8
<gsilva> http://tinypic.com/r/11il7pi/8
<gsilva> I think the last one works
<wxl> "think"
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaand it doesn't
<wxl> imgur
<wxl> or pastebin
<wxl> !pastebin | gsilva
<ubot93> gsilva: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gsilva> http://imgur.com/qzEOKYl
<wxl> that looks like how it should
<wxl> so maybe i don't understand the problem
<gsilva> The problem is with LP
<gsilva> (https://code.launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual)
<gsilva> you have branch lp:lubuntu-manual
<gsilva> and then push lp:gustavo...
<gsilva> And I don't want that
<gsilva> It wasn't like that before but now it is again for some reason :o
<wxl> what?
<wxl> hold on and let me log in
<gsilva> If you go to (https://code.launchpad.net/lubuntu-manual) you have push lp:gustavo bla bla bla
<gsilva> if you click the code, you have push lp:lubuntu-manual, as it should
<gsilva> Here: http://prntscr.com/6zqilb
<gsilva> Clicking the code repo below
<wxl> well actually i see push lp:wxl…
<wxl> so it might not be so strange
<gsilva> http://prntscr.com/6zqiow
<gsilva> OHH
<gsilva> Maybe that's in case you want to fork the repo?
<wxl> perhaps
<gsilva> You branch the latest one and then push a fork?
<wxl> the ACTUAL branch is here and it looks right https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs/lubuntu-manual/trunk
<gsilva> yes, that's correct
<gsilva> okay, nevermind. I thought it was because of anything poorly configured
<wxl> cuz honestly, the instructions on the lubuntu-manual page that says to grab lp:lubuntu-manual pulls from the trunk of lubuntu-manual owned by lubuntu-wiki-docs, i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs/lubuntu-manual/trunk
<gsilva> yeap
<gsilva> Nevermind, it's a feature I never worked with before, thus my doubts
<wxl> np, i understand
<gsilva> But yea, now that I am thinking of it, if you push to wxl later you'll create another repo
<gsilva> that's the way to fork a repo probably
<wxl> well just like github
<wxl> the way to contribute to a repo that works for everyone regardless of there access to a repo is:
<gsilva> May be, yeah. Github is simpler to push stuff
<wxl> 1. branch the code
<wxl> 2. make changes
<wxl> 3. push the code to your repo
<wxl> 4. request a review
<wxl> 5. upon successful review, code is merged from your repo to the main repo
<wxl> in github, it's actually very simple:
<wxl> 1. fork the code
<wxl> 2. make changes
<wxl> 3. push the code to your fork
<wxl> 4. issue a pull request
<wxl> 5. upon approved request, code is merged from your fork to the main repo
<wxl> so it's actually not any easier ;)
<gsilva> I meant easier to push things
<gsilva> because you don't need to specify the location, as long as you are within the repo you want to work with
<wxl> not true actually
<gsilva> Like, you branch, do changes and git push automatically sends it to the origin where you branched it first
<gsilva> unless, ofc, you want a specific location
<wxl> on the other hand you NEED to host a separate codebase online with github
<wxl> you do not need to do that with lp
<gsilva> true
#lubuntu-devel 2015-04-30
<gsilva> btw, wxl, my membership meeting will be on the 7th. Do you think you can attend to that one?
<wxl> yep i will be there gsilva
<gsilva> Okay, thank you :)
<gsilva> I'll also ask belkinsa in one of these upcoming days
<wxl> only thing that would keep me from it is if work pulled me away for some reason
<wxl> in which case, i'd email in a +1 (that counts)
<gsilva> I see. No worries, if you can, great, if you can't, I'll survive :P
<ianorlin> wxl I want to save that to a subpage under my user page on the wiki for future reference
<wxl> ianorlin: which'n?
<fwioq> would 15.10 get finaly lxqt?
<fwioq> http://lubuntublog.blogspot.de/2014/10/lubuntu-14.html
<fwioq> For the moment we are still working on our plans to implement LXQt in either 15.04 or 15.10.”
<fwioq> it does not get into 15.04 so it would get for shure into 15.10 ?
<wxl> anyone have time to confirm the fix in bug 1300798
<ubot93> bug 1300798 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "LXDE shutdown menu needs to check CanSuspend/CanHibernate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300798
<ianorlin> wxl when you were explaining the workflow to get changes in launchpad and github
<wxl> ianorlin: we should make a "launchpad for github users" page :)
<pedanticweirdo49> hello ladies and gents - just to let you know that the link to the ubuntu release notes on the lubuntu home page is wrong
<pedanticweirdo49> specifically
<pedanticweirdo49> running jQuery("#Ubuntu_Release_notes+ul a").attr("href")
<pedanticweirdo49> in developer console
<pedanticweirdo49> result is "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervert/ReleaseNotes"
<pedanticweirdo49> but result should be "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes"
<ianorlin> I don't have access to edit that but thanks
<pedanticweirdo49> while I'm here, do you know if I will be able to install on a 64 bit system with 32 bit uefi (and no legacy boot) without having to recompile grub?
<ianorlin> pedanticweirdo49: I am not sure about that as I don't have any of those systems
<wxl> pedanticweirdo49: nice nick. that's on lubuntu.net
<wxl> ?
<pedanticweirdo49> yes
<wxl> hm i might not be seeing the same thing you are. 1s
<wxl> i see it thanks
<wxl> that might be on the wiki page too
<wxl> nope it's not
<wxl> hahahah it's like someone re-typed all the notes XD
<krytarik> wxl:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu?action=diff&rev2=11&rev1=10
<pedanticweirdo49> looks like my work here is done
<pedanticweirdo49> thanks for all your hard work chaps
<wxl> i see
<wxl> if only we had access to lubuntu.net >:(
<wxl> well, i've hit it: nth-level geek status. running in emacs in a terminal with evil for vi keybindings.
<ianorlin> I don't think running emacs on a rotary phone would be possible
<wxl> ianorlin: oh, did i mention i'm running my whole computer off of a treadmill?
 * wxl kids :)
<Unit193> wxl: You killed him.
<gsilva> ianorlin, is gilir usually around on irc?
<gsilva> or his nickname is another one?
<wxl> gsilva: rarely ever
<gsilva> Hum, okay. Was expecting more answers from the community to join the session of Lubuntu next Thursday
<wxl> huh?
<gsilva> At the UOS, the one we were organizing?
<gsilva> I was expecting more answers on the mailing list of people warning us if they are interested to attend or not
<wxl> oh yeah i wouldn't expect that
<wxl> in fact i wouldn't expect nothing
<wxl> but people WILL join :)
<wxl> might want to encourGe them to register
<gsilva> Hope so :)
<gsilva> wxl, do you know any remote work website?
<wxl> gsilva: you mean like businesses that support remote work?
<gsilva> I only know weworkremotely but that one is focused on programming and design offers
<wxl> yeah don't know, sorry
<gsilva> No, a job market focused on remote work
<gsilva> The offers in my country are a complete joke. What the hell is going on, jesus christ...
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-01
<ianorlin> argh have to take my dad to an appointment
<ianorlin> yay I am worng that is on the 4th
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-02
<ianorlin> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/git-code-hosting-beta may interest gsilva but it is beta
<Unit193> Oh nice it's made it off the staging site! :D
<Slinkwyde> Is the Ubuntu Website Content project on Launchpad the right place to report problems with links on the lubuntu.net site, even though it's not ubuntu.com?
<ianorlin> Slinkwyde: I don't think so what is your issue with lubuntu.net?
<Slinkwyde> Download links on the front page have incorrect URLs for 15.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1450915
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1450915 in ubuntu-website-content "Incorrect download links on Lubuntu.net front page" [Undecided,New]
<Slinkwyde> I looked for a Lubuntu-specific place to report website problems but didn't find one, so I posted there but I don't know if the right people will see it.
<Unit193> Yeeah, in this case it's basically only the contact in the whois data that runs it.
<Slinkwyde> Oh, ok. Thanks.
<Unit193> It's not always ideal, but..
<Slinkwyde> I did a whois lookup, and it appears to be Mario Behling, who is apparently the founder of Lubuntu desktop (according to his twitter profile).
<Unit193> Yep, long ago.
<Unit193> Julien Lavergne runs dev now.
<Slinkwyde> I just the email. I hope he's still active in Lubuntu. Thanks for the help. I rarely use WHOIS so i often forget it exists.
<Slinkwyde> *just sent
<Unit193> Ah, great.  Thanks for emailing.
<gsilva> it is interesting, ianorlin, althought the current integration suffices my needs :) Who knows in the future, though
#lubuntu-devel 2015-05-03
<silverlion> hey everybody
 * silverlion sings "let us fly with the winds soulbrother"
<silverlion> yeah you may declare me as crazy
<silverlion> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-02
<phillw> tsimonq2: you still about?
<wxl> phillw: you rang?
 * ianorlin ends up wondering why the lxterminal testcases focuses on opening new windows so much
<tsimonq2> ianorlyn: what else do you think needs test cases?
<lynorian> I am doing one for qterminal now
<lynorian> pcmanfm-qt probably obconf-qt
<lynorian> if we choose qupzilla and qpdfview as qt based applications those could use them as well
<lynorian> but we may need the testcase to evaluate them
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> I'll do pcmanfm-qt in a bit, you are more than welcome to create a bug and assign it to me for when I get back if you wish :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-03
<JoernS> hi
<wxl> howdy
<agaida> hi
<JoernS> moin agaida
<phillw> hiyas JoernS and agaida
<phillw> o/xwl :)
<phillw> wxl !!!
<JoernS> good night!
<phillw> ooh net split
<agaida> hi - i don't know how you see these things - but opinions are welcome: https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1043
 * agaida think - and this would be cool, only english in the packages for both debian and ubuntu, no need for translators - save us a lot of work
<phillw> agaida: this passed my email today from lxde mailing list.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16208382/
<agaida> that means exactly that the release tar balls will have no translations in it
<agaida> so the resulting language in all packages will be only english
<agaida> :P
<agaida> and no, i'm not joking
<agaida> it's a shame that the most programmers have no packaging experience or do not care of downstream needs
<agaida> and i can repeat myself - pulling in translations at build time on in a build chroot is a no go
<phillw> agaida: I did mention this to jleclanche and or LStranger recently, I know lxde have things under way, so may be ask on #lxde as to their current thinking?
<agaida> i think that LStanger like an external decoupled translation process - thats why he is not happy with the current translation situation and the state of pootle
<agaida> and l like a translation process in that way too - but the resulting translations have to be a part of the repository and a release tar ball
<phillw> agaida: yeah, you chatted to jleclanche the other day
<agaida> imnsho deleting translations from the repo is one step to far, its simply nuts
<wxl> wait, what?
<teward> ?
<teward> oops wrong channel sorry
<wxl> ah ha!
<wxl> so i'm not the only one
<ianorlin> teward no it was not the wrong questoin mark really
<teward> ianorlin: for me it was
<wxl> ¿
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> :P
<ianorlin> well ? makes sense as a response to what agaida posted earlier
<teward> ianorlin: coincidental then
<wxl> ianorlin: i *THINK* they're discussing something that relates pretty much exclusively to upstream lxqt, though it might have some downstream effect.
<ianorlin> yes I understand
<agaida> wxl: we in that case are downstream, i wear may debian hat
<agaida> :)
<wxl> agaida: the ultimate question is how it relates to the development of lubuntu, which is of course, the topic of this channel, so—
<agaida> i guess it should not harm LXDE - but hey, nice to know that you are not interested in LXQt any longer :)
<teward> lel
<wxl> that seems like a strange conclusion
<teward> lol*
<teward> i wouldn't have jumped to that conclusion, agaida, AFAIK they're still interested in LXQt :P
<agaida> so - it relates to lubuntu development
<agaida> teward: oops - i forget the <sarcasm> tags
<phillw> :D
<teward> :P
<teward> agaida: sorry, my Sarcasm plugins are disabled - they ended up segfaulting a while ago when the evil drama of some non-*buntu stuff broke my brain :P
<teward> so :
<teward> :P *
 * wxl sighs
<phillw> wxl: btw,  in amongst the emails today, did you catch the bit of Julien taking a break? I tried to ping you over the weekend to let you know.
<wxl> phillw: there was some circular discussion around what might be perceived as such a thing.
<phillw> okies, yeah ... it came in an email reply from Julien to me regarding lxqt :)
<phillw> he didn't indicate the length of time, just needs a break.
<ianorlin> wxl ok qterminal testcase done
<wxl> good job ianorlin !
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-04
<tsimonq2> wxl: when you have the chance, could you pleae mark this bug as either high or critical? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1574278
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1574278 in abiword (Ubuntu) "AbiWord starts to flicker after adding some text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> wxl: *please :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I am legitimately concerned that that bug could produce seizures
<phillw> tsimonq2: just had someone on Fb asking about that issue!
<wxl> tsimonq2: while i share that concern, i'm not sure i feel that necessarily justifies elevating its status.
<krytarik> wxl: Btw, in context of the question in #l, the DNS entry for 'www.lubuntu.me' is wrong, resulting in a 409 (conflict) error currently.
<wxl> krytarik: thanks for noticing that
<phillw> krytarik: confirmed, apache entry is correct.
<phillw> Rafael is at evening meal, I've pinged him
<krytarik> Nice, thanks.
<phillw> yeah, it's still pointing to the old server address. I'll have Rafael update the DNS record.
<phillw> hmmm no it's not....
<JoernS> hi
<phillw> krytarik: new A record has been added, just need to wait for propagation
<phillw> hiyas JoernS
<agaida> hi JoernS
<phillw> hiyas agaida
<agaida> hi phillw
<tsimonq2> wxl: I see, but try installing AbiWord yourself. It makes it very unusable. But, your choice. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: i don't use it :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: well just because you don't use it doesn't mean that you can't sudo apt install abiword just to confirm a bug :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: oh i can confirm it, but that's not what you asked
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you think I asked? :)
<wxl> 0438 < tsimonq2:#lubuntu-devel> wxl: when you have the chance, could you pleae mark this bug as either high or critical?
<wxl> that IS what you asked, not what i think you asked :)
<ianorlin> I think my mom can reproduce that
<tsimonq2> ^ more motive to see it through XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: so I guess I'm asking you to give me your honest assessment of this bug
<tsimonq2> sorry if I was unclear :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's annoying to people that use it but i find myself hardpressed to call it high
<tsimonq2> wxl: but it makes it pretty unusable, not crashing unusable, but to the point of when I need to use it, I physically turn off my monitor because it hurts my eyes
<wxl> tsimonq2: understood
<tsimonq2> wxl: so do what you wish, just please do something :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: not being in front of lubuntu readily right now i can't do much. has no one confirmed it already?
 * teward raises an eyebrow
<teward> should I be concerned about the argument of bugs?
<wxl> no
<wxl> unless you want to be
<tsimonq2> ^
<teward> i've got nothing better to do today :P
<wxl> the original suggestion was to call the bug high because abiword blinks like crazy and can potentially cause seizures XD
<phillw> tsimonq2: I've asked for guidence on #ubuntu-accessibillity
<tsimonq2> phillw: that's a thing?
<phillw> tsimonq2: it most certainly is!
<tsimonq2> huh
<tsimonq2> never knew, it's not on the channel lists
<phillw> odd that it's not listed
<wxl> i personally would approach #ubuntu-bugs and ask them for advice on triaging as it relates to accessibility
<teward> I don't think this is a High bug... not according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance anyways.
<wxl> ^^ what he said
<teward> though, not sure if Abiword is considered "core"... *rechecks definitions*
<tsimonq2> but IMHO it makes it unusable
 * teward spins up a Xenial system to test
<tsimonq2> teward: well it's default in Lubuntu if it makes any difference
<wxl> there is this: Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> I think it covers that
<wxl> it does NOT make the whole installation unusable though so that's out
<teward> we don't define 'severe' anywhere, and I usually refer to the other criterion as supporting
<teward> just saying
<wxl> this is highly questionable Has a moderate impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<teward> "Impacts accessibility of a core application" <-- this would be the only reason it would apply
<teward> and I have to check this
<tsimonq2> teward: let me know what you think :)
<teward> we defined core vs. non-core a while ago
<wxl> on the other hand
<wxl> this is medium: A bug which impacts accessibility of a non-core application
<tsimonq2> might be that then
<wxl> this as well: A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application.
<tsimonq2> I'm off for a few hours, wxl, teward, please let me know what you decide :)
<wxl> A core package can be identified as being part of a task in the apt-cache headers. You can see the apt-cache headers by running apt-cache show [package] in a terminal, and looking at the "Task: " field in the output.
<wxl> ^^^
<teward> wxl: the item does have a "Task:" field
<wxl> right right
<wxl> that's what i was getting at
<teward> teward@ubuntu-xenial:~$ apt-cache show abiword | grep -i "Task:"
<teward> Task: lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> it's ABSOLUTELY not critical
<teward> but, as the package is in Universe, it would be a community-fix
<teward> wxl: perhaps core/non-core should be redefined then
<wxl> but i think some argument could be made at it being high
<wxl> though my feelings about the likelihood of it getting fixed is not great
<teward> wxl: I think a better case can be made for 'Medium'
<phillw> one more for Julien, in that case... as it appears to be abandonware.
 * wxl hates abiword
<teward> because the package being in Universe means it's 'community supported'
<wxl> let me rephrase
<teward> so that technically could mean 'not core'
<wxl> i like abiword, i just don't trust it with a ten foot pole
<wxl> ahh good point teward
<teward> I'm setting Medium in the interim
<teward> and i'll write up my reasoning there
<wxl> tl;dr tsimonq2 you might want to bring this up to the ubuntu bug list, because the definition of core is a little iffy in this case
<wxl> now back to wiping my deferred queue
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll do it later
 * tsimonq2 leaves in 5 mins not now :P
<krytarik> phillw: Propagated down to here now, btw.
<agaida> ianorlyn: Please don't cry about minor problems in the list - there will be solutions soon
<agaida> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-lxqt/juffed.git/
<agaida> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-lxqt/trojita.git/
<agaida> and regarding juffed you missed several important problems - juffed agonie was ubuntu home-grown and its a hard fight to take over a package that is abandoned by a former ubuntu maintainer, trojita will be uploaded soon - i don't know exactly which version, but it will work. But there is still some work to do, the copyrights need a lot of love and are a fucking pain in the ass
<agaida> ah - and the current juffed version really fits for nothing (trashcan would fit - because of Qt4)
<agaida> but please - its enough time to get LXQt release ready for Lubuntu - and there are a lot of points where one could help
<agaida> first of all - please use it and become familar with it - provide bugreports, suggestions, wishes, maybe patches and code
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-05
<phillw> krytarik: www.lubuntu.me seems to be now working.
<krytarik> phillw: Yep, that's what I indicated earlier.
<phillw> i missed that :)
<phillw> virt11 needed a reboot, this has been successfully carried out :P
<phillw> JasonO:  ^^
<lbssousa> Resouces linked in http://lubuntu.me/tip-actions/ aren't available anymore (Copy cloud storage service is dead).
<phillw> lbssousa: I'll let Rafael know...
<phillw> thanks for reporting
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-06
<phillw> tsimonq2: you busy?
<lynorian> phillw, would a substitue be useful for what you want?
<tsimonq2> phillw: no, what's up?
<phillw> tsimonq2: I've taken an extra large task on, could you translate Julien's email on LXQt onto the wiki page. What he's planning looks to be falling into the next tranche out from agaida
<phillw> o/ belkinsa
<tsimonq2> 09:09:53 PM < phillw> tsimonq2: I've taken an extra large task on, could you translate Julien's email on LXQt onto the wiki page. What he's planning looks
<tsimonq2> whoops
<tsimonq2> gosh darnit qterminal
<tsimonq2> anyways
<lynorian> ugh I get an error installing lightdm no yakkety from mini.iso
<lynorian> not sure if it is a pebkac for me
<tsimonq2> phillw: sure, I'll do it tomorrow night as I'm a bit preoccupied right now
<tsimonq2> phillw: but yeah totally
<phillw> tsimonq2: as am I, downloading a new suite of ISO's and re-learning a DE I've not used in a few years....
<tsimonq2> phillw: if you don't mind me asking, what DE? :)
<phillw> GNOME
<tsimonq2> jeeeez, I love the people, awesome people, but I strongly dislike GNOME :)
<phillw> it is somewhat resource hungry compared to what I'm used to :) But, there are personal reasons for this new role.
<lynorian> I fpm
<phillw> lynorian: ??
<lynorian> I don't like it ui wise I can't seem to grok the interface
 * lynorian is learning new keybaord
<tsimonq2> ^ me neither
<phillw> I used it when doing my Red Hat Certification Course, it was okay... just not used it since, but it has a wide usage base.
<phillw> but, it is not lubuntu, so no need to discuss further on here :)
<tsimonq2> alright :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-07
<phillw> flexiondotorg: will you be spinning new Pi images for this? https://plus.google.com/+CarlaSella/posts/3B4MkdFnm8e
#lubuntu-devel 2016-05-08
<phillw> wxl: please ping me back when you have a some free time. ubuntu-GNOME are restructuring their structure and your knowledge of changing lubuntu-qa into lubuntu-devel at the LP level would be greatly appreciated as they look to similar tasks.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-01
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-meta [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.76] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> You miss one little bot :-)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you tell us about that, @julienlavergne? :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-meta [armhf] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.76] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-meta [i386] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.76] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (artful-proposed/universe) [0.67] (no packageset)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Ah, the artwork is here too :-)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> Just made the seed changes we discuss last time
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I also added more qt metapakges, it should be easier for people to install our qt stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yayyyy :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne: Could you send a quick email to the lubuntu-devel list explaining this, please?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Even if it's just updating us on the fact that things have been uploaded, it would be great to have it there ;)
<lubot> <julienlavergne> I have to finish a few things before
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK, that's totally fine. :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.67]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-meta [armhf] (artful-proposed) [0.76]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-meta [amd64] (artful-proposed) [0.76]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-meta [i386] (artful-proposed) [0.76]
<lubot> <acheronuk> ping lubuntu devels
<teward> probably better to state your actual question/statement :P
<teward> devs don't reply well to random pings without reasons :P
<acheronuk> I have taken the sddm 0.14 packages tsimonq2 staged in his ppa, and applied a couple of changes clivejo made and which Simon was going to do anyway
<acheronuk> have put sddm 0.14 for artful in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc and ppa:rikmills/sddm-0.14
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll review later
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you will keep the changlog on that if uploaded ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, :)
<acheronuk> thx :)
<acheronuk> teward: yep. I got slightly delayed copying in my next line :P
<teward> :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> PENIS!!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<acheronuk> wrong chat I hope
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not really :|
 * acheronuk shrugs
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf haha. deleted on telegram, but logged on IRC for ever
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wait, the word PENIS is logged forever? 😆
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I know, I know, public channel, and that stuff...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :|
<lubot> <acheronuk> lol
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> WALTER!
<redwolf> ha! you're right, @acheronuk, I'm seeing the PENIS word LOL :|
<redwolf> wxl, ping me when you're ready
<wxl> what @redwolf ?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Walter, I sent you a private message, so Simon can't see it :|
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Why?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😬
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-02
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Is it OK to force sync lxsession from Debian?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Because someone just did that...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> We can still carry the delta if needed, but still...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> It really pays to subscribe to artful-changes :D
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> All the diff was merged on Debian, so it should be OK
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> FYI dhcpcd is up to date on artful, feel free to test :-)
<lubot1> <julienlavergne> Default settings are still not up to date, so you may need some manual tweakings to make it work
<wxl> nice!
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, OK :)
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Thanks @julienlavergne :D
<lubot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 get a chance to look at sddm?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No, sorry, I've been swamped as all hell this weel
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> *week
<lubot1> <acheronuk> right. ummm...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Is it urgent?
<lubot1> <acheronuk> not overly
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> I'm going to be honest here, I don't see myself having free time at all the next week or two...
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Big projects to do, then LFNW, then exam to study for (a class wants to take finals early ^__^)
<lubot1> <acheronuk> It's working ok here, but not got hidpi to tes with
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot1> <acheronuk> *test
<lubot1> <acheronuk> So as it's the beggining of the dev cycle, could just go with it. After all, v14 is what debian/Neon and most are using now.
<lubot1> <acheronuk> with plenty of time to fix any niggles.
<lubot1> <acheronuk> or we can hold
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> JFDI, k? :)
<lubot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 it's your name on the changlog trailer, so I have to ask :P
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Go  ahead ;)
<lubot1> <acheronuk> lol. ok.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Technically the uploader gets the most heat because you agree to the madness I want to throw at the archive :P
<lubot1> <acheronuk> meh. if it's easy it;s no fun
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: \o/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-03
<lubot> VikingRedwolf was removed by: VikingRedwolf
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-04
<lubot> <acheronuk> O_o "RedWolf left the group"
#lubuntu-devel 2017-05-05
<lynorian> with gnome-mpv is there a reason gnome-mplayer is on the artful install ?
<lynorian> or live session
<lynorian> all it seems to offer is more crashes
#lubuntu-devel 2018-04-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #38: Add chapter for lxapperance. (master...master) https://git.io/vpBVN
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vpBVx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master fb1c67e Lyn Perrine: Add chapter for lxapperance. (#38)...
<mpmc> How goes lubuntu next folks? :)
<lubot2> ZiyaNL was added by: ZiyaNL
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @mpmc, A bit slow; we're recovering from the release. :)
<lubot2> <technicalbird> @tsimonq2, Any expected date or plan to release?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @technicalbird, There is.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/990996101158367232
<lubot2> <technicalbird> Another question any idea when lxqt will be released 1.0??
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @technicalbird, When it's Wayland-complete
<lubot2> <technicalbird> So it's like.. whenever it's ready??
<wxl> @technicalbird i know of no particular roadmap with explicit dates
<wxl> frankly it's not surprising given that wayland is still fairly bleeding edge
<wxl> (like on anything)
<lubot2> <technicalbird> One more thing why does pinned tweet on Twitter still points to 17.10. when 18.04 is out??
<wxl> it's out
<wxl> has been for 3-4 days now
<lubot2> <technicalbird> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/ex2yfWH.jpg Screenshot (Apr 30, 2018 10:34:16 PM)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf was supposed to fix the pinned tweet
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Also
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Case in point on why LFNW was fun: https://soc.ialis.me/@wxl/99946613298958510
<wxl> @technicalbird to be fair i'm not sure i would call a pinned tweet an indication of current releases, but… ☺
<wxl> speaking of @VikingRedwolf and LFNW, he needs to PM me after our conversations the other day…
<wxl> ^^ though that does sort of appear to go at odds at my assertion that wayland is bleeding edge XD
<lubot2> <technicalbird> @wxl, I am not complaining.. its Just an info so that someone can fix this!!
<wxl> @technicalbird yeah don't get me wrong; i do appreciate your mention of it. we should have a consistent message across all of our communication methods. i just wanted it to be clear that THE source of info is the website
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did fritz just make a new bug that is just as problematic as the original one or is that just me?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Link?
<wxl> bug 1767899
<ubot93> Bug 1767899 in Lubuntu Next "calamares installer crashes, also blocking second install" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767899
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> No
<wxl> yeah nevermind
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> That's the one we talked about in person yesterday
<wxl> i'm not sure why i got a notification about it today
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @technicalbird, That's old .____.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, Me?
<wxl> @vikingredwolf yeah i want to pick your brain
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Wut?! O.o
<wxl> just send me a pm would you :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> On telegram? Do you have such thing?
<wxl> use irc you fool :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Messenger? Grindr?
<wxl> i can't be bothered with that b.s. :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I don't have me laptop here. Can you wait a few minutes?
<wxl> when you have a chance. it's not urgent
<lubot2> emilengler was added by: emilengler
<lubot2> <emilengler> Good afternoon, I have a question
<lubot2> <emilengler> Ubuntu has a long privacy policy but what is with the lubuntu privacy policy ?
<lubot2> <emilengler> Does it collect any kind of data ?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @emilengler, It doesn't.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> The ubuntu-report package is recommended by default, but you can uninstall it at any time and you have to manually run the command to send the data.
<lubot2> <emilengler> @tsimonq2, Ok thanks Simon ;)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> No problem. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #39: Add lxrandr (master...master) https://git.io/vp0ay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vp0aH
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master dbb88c4 Lyn Perrine: Add lxrandr (#39)...
<lubot2> purplemafia was added by: purplemafia
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> Fwd from Linuxgram 🐧: https://youtu.be/h284JgDGC7Y
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> positive review 😉
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Ooh. Thanks.
<wxl> am i correct that if a .desktop file is in $XDG_DATA_DIRS then lxsession should add it to the database? (assuming a properly formed file)
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Go to #lubuntu. XD
<wxl> yeah this is actually not a support question
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: COSMIC CANIMAL
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: That's the codename.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'm wrong, actually.
<lynorian> I think misreading that as cannibal was quite bad
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Hah.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito created cosmic (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vpEoS
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/cosmic 99390b0 Adam Conrad: platform.bionic -> platform.cosmic
<wxl> cosmic canimal? are you freaking kidding me?
<wxl> wth is a canimal????
<acheronuk> wxl: c'animal - a placeholder as mark hasn't decided on the animal yet
<wxl> cosmic is cool though
<wxl> we can make a nice doom metal theme song for it
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canimals
<acheronuk> both me and tsimonq2 had the same wtf :D
<acheronuk> cosmic is nice and short for changelogs as well
<genii> !18.10
<genii> wxl: Is this something official?
<wxl> it's in launchpad, genii
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic
<genii> Bleh :-/
<genii> s/canimal/capybara
<wxl> well as acheronuk said, it's believed that canimal is actually "c-animal" meaning that it's going to be some animal that starts with a c, but it's not announced yet
 * genii keeps an eye on sabdfl's blog
<acheronuk> Adam (infinity said so)
<wxl> @vikingredwolf is this one for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1768293
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768293 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Installer for Lubuntu Next windows refers to Kubuntu instead of Lubuntu" [Wishlist, Triaged]
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, Or you. That's a problem in the config file.
<wxl> ok :)
<wxl> i thought we fixed the xsession in lxqt @tsimonq2 ??? bug 17682890
<wxl> ugh https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1768290
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768290 in Lubuntu Next "Xsession, error window when logging into session" [Undecided, New]
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, The installer is a Ubiquity thing. WON'T FIX.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Errrrr wat
<wxl> @tsimonq2: really? @VikingRedwolf seems to suggest otherwise
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's hard-coded.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I read it myself. :P
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Mhm
<wxl> @tsimonq2: couldn't we make our own thing? :/
<wxl> i mean like kubuntu has their own little thing in ubiquity. we could just copy it and replace with lubuntu, no?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> It can't be hardcoded, many distros use that installer
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf do you know where to tweak that?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> But it must be some obscure and obfuscated file
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Let me check
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's not a thing we can do, wxl.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I've tried.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Really? 😢
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> It's so much of a clusterheck.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, ("clusterheck" heh)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Then we can't use it. We share repo with kubuntu
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> This isn't news, y'all. :P
<wxl> to be absolutely sure, you know we're talking about the window name?
<wxl> s/name/title/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> I can't believe that we can't customise a single text chain
<wxl> well, again, why can't we just duplicate the whole kubuntu bit in ubiquity and re-do it for us?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> That's a big design fault, considering its and independent OpenSource project
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Kubuntu's fault
<wxl> it's not kubuntu's fault at all
<wxl> anyways what about that lxsession thing, @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Why other distros can customise it and we can't?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> The Qt frontend depends on KDE libs.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> We can't just copy it.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Why is it so close in Ubuntus repos?
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> So we're stuck with ubiquity? We can run a gtk app though.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, We're using Calamares!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I told y'all
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> This
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Isnt
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> News
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> enough of this. what about the lxsession bug?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> What bug? :)
<wxl> rtfsb
<wxl> :/
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I don't see an lxsession bug.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1768290
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768290 in Lubuntu Next "Xsession, error window when logging into session" [Undecided, New]
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Pfft
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I'll fix that when Lubuntu-default-settings gets fixed up.
<wxl> so you can triage that then
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Yep.
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> guys, there is a weird behavior in LXTerminal in Lubuntu 18.04
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> weird in the sense that when you pick a background color is not rendered correctly
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> it's like, lighter
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> and there is no teardrop selector for custom colors anymore
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> (side effect of the forced GTK 3 port?)
<wxl> was it lxterminal that wasa forced to go gtk?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> did you have this problem before?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> not really
<wxl> does that mean no?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> i did not have that problem before
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes, it was lxterminal.
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> as far as i can see, it seems limited to the background color of LXTerminal
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> and by the way there is no opacity cursor anymore
<wxl> looks like we may need to look into this more, btu chances are we wont' be able to fix it if it's the gtk3 issue
<wxl> please file bugs
<wxl> i admit i'm having trouble replicating this
<wxl> is it just one color?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> all but black
<wxl> red seems fine here
<wxl> send a screenshot?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/ya5bcCh.jpg
<wxl> oh you were saying black is the one that fails?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> no black is ok
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> grey are somewhat clearer
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> compared to the picker
<wxl> what is the color code on that grey cuz again i'm having trouble reproducing
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> #555753
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> I will try on my other machines and screens
<wxl> yeah looks good here
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> anyway, there are also no eyedropper color selection and no opacity cursor for the background
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#m4_NKjyFI33egXBfRjyKxw
<wxl> don't mind my transparency XD
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> seems definitely a problem of my screen then
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> I am actually using a lousy machine now
<wxl> you should be able to confirm thta if you try other screens/computers
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> I definitely will
<wxl> sorry to tell you the problem is in the hardware :( :)
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> yeah, I'm observing it for other colors too but the best thing to do is test on other screens
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> anyway it's life :)
<wxl> that said there still may be a software solution but it's probably driver based
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> you know, it might also be an angle of reading issue
<wxl> not if it shows up in a screenshot
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> like I said, this is a crappy machine, 10 years old
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> well, whatever :)
<wxl> XD
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> thanks for the help!
<wxl> np. let us know if anything else pops up
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> Yeah, the eyedropper color selection and the opacity cursor for the background are missing
<wxl> that i can confirm. but that may be the way it is
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> losing features while upgrading... it's a bit backwards 😭
<wxl> understood
<wxl> unfortunately upstream lxde is relatively poorly supported
<wxl> and this is an example of a major problem
<wxl> the whole thing is gtk2 only 
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> Ok
<wxl> the only reason lxterminal is gtk3 is because of debian policy about terminals
<wxl> basically it was that or get removed from the archive
<wxl> which would have meant no lxterminal at all XD
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> This means that switching to LXQT might be a workaround, right?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> there should be an actual released lubuntu lxqt image this cycle
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3980.mp4
<wxl> hm that's a 404?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> Pardon?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> Oh you are using a relay so maybe you can't see gifs?
<lubot2> <AlFXLogic> Sorry
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> I should fix that. :P
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Or, wxl does have SSH access...
<wxl> no thank you
<wxl> you're in charge of supporting telegram
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Fiiiiiiine
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/991440777200001024
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #40: fix warnings for bad index and duplicate file.  (master...master) https://git.io/vpukM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #40: fix warnings for bad index and duplicate file.  (master...master) https://git.io/vpukM
<wxl> is there a better screensaver for lxqt?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ask in #lubuntu. XD
<wxl> not a support question
<wxl> also do you know of calamres being crashy? install issues?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> Although my testing has been somewhat limited.
<tsimonq2> So I'm curious to see if there's any issues that are reproducible.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Aaaaaaaaaaaactually...
<tsimonq2> Fritz did something weird.
<tsimonq2> He tried a Ubiquity install then when that crashed did a Calamares install... (I think...)
<wxl> meaning the selection of it in the menu?
<tsimonq2> Sooo the target was still mounted
<tsimonq2> Causing literally everything to lolwat
<tsimonq2> Just a hunch.
<tsimonq2> But it should be investigated.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #41: fix more warnings. (master...master) https://git.io/vpusK
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin closed pull request #41: fix more warnings. (master...master) https://git.io/vpusK
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to cosmic: https://git.io/vpu8h
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/cosmic 00228d6 Simon Quigley: Remove the LXDE task. Lubuntu Next is now known as Lubuntu.
<lubot2> <Jyoti> @lugito, So, this was the final step on decision that Lubuntu 18.10 will be LXQt?
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @Jyoti, Yes.
<krytarik> Thanks, lubot2. :>
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> But yeah, I'll write a blog post on behalf of Lubuntu, but 18.10 will use LXQt, and only LXQt.
<lubot2> <Jyoti> 👍
<lubot2> <IamINFJ> @tsimonq2, I've heard the same about 18.04. 🐨
<krytarik> Pretty sure that not.
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @IamINFJ, Officially from us?
<lubot2> <IamINFJ> @tsimonq2, Nope! 🐨 Frankly from anyone but you.
<lubot2> <technicalbird> @tsimonq2, Blog?!
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> @technicalbird, Yes, at Lubuntu.me.
<wxl> with a certain amount of eyerolling, i give you this, @vikingredwolf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1768528
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768528 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "ugly lowres login icon" [Wishlist, Triaged]
<tsimonq2> Anyone else upgraded to Cosmic yet? :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, Yup. We relay on gnome icon to solve problems, but sometimes it brings even more. I'll fix that, because we already have an avatar icon.
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Relinking
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf make sure to mark it fixed :)
<lubot2> <VikingRedwolf> Aye
<wxl> thanks dear
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-03
<lubot1> <AlFXLogic> yes
<lubot1> https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-is-finally-moving-to-lxqt-by-default-with-the-lubuntu-18-10-release-520951.shtml
<wxl> why can't i find the default openbox config file in lubuntu-default-settings??
<wxl> like i only find the one for lxqt
<wxl> even in the e.g. artful branch
<krytarik> wxl: Because they are in two different places: https://git.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/tree/src/usr/share/lubuntu/openbox
<wxl> ah thanks krytarik i wasn't expecting them to be in /usr
<krytarik> Yes, it's always a little fun with yours.. >_>
<lubot1> <IamINFJ> @AlFXLogic, Yas! 🐨🎧🎼🎵🎶
<lubot1> Sound quality is much better with LXQT.
<lubot1> L R was added by: L R
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you know any reason why apport isn't installed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1768970
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1768970 in Lubuntu Next "Bionic: ubuntu-bug / apport not present" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> it's in the manifest. strange
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hint: Lubuntu Next.
<tsimonq2> We don't support Lubuntu Next.
<tsimonq2> Closing as Won't Fix. :P
<wxl> oh harumph
<wxl> derp yes please close thx @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Already done
<tsimonq2> <3
<wxl> please note if we're going to use apport-kde we don't want recommends because kubuntu-notification-helper will pull some other crap in
<tsimonq2> We can manually blacklist that then.
<tsimonq2> But in general, that should be redone...
<wxl> you mean kicking out the recommend?
<wxl> actual quote from fritz: "O . . . wow . . . (putting bong down now) . . . didn't know that was a
<wxl> question . . . sorry . . . (cough, cough) . . . ."
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah.
<tsimonq2> It should really be reworked in the Apport source package.
<tsimonq2> If you want to assign a bug to me, that'd be cool, otherwise I'll get it done within the month.
<wxl> well you could always reframe that bug for that purpose :)
<tsimonq2> (Holy backlog btw.)
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Wellll
<tsimonq2> Maybe.
<tsimonq2> When I Can is my answer to that. :)
<wxl> hehehehe
<lynorian> I have used the command line only version aft additer I install lubuntu next but then again I don't really find much from the GUI
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: pcmanfm (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-3ubuntu1 => 1.3.0-1] (lubuntu) (sync)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-04
<lubot1> quydox was added by: quydox
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
* simonquigley changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridges: @lubuntudevel (Telegram), #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix)
<lubot> <nosmiles77> The fn button does not work to increase or decrease the brightness of the notebook
<lubot> <nosmiles77> MSi GE70 0ND
<lubot> <quydox> Hello, I am using Lubuntu 17.10, how can I update to 18.04 :D
<lubot> <nosmiles77> sudo apt-get update
<lubot> sudo apt-get upgrade
<lubot> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lubot> reboot
<lubot> sudo apt-get autoremove
<lubot> sudo apt-get clean
<lubot> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<lubot> sudo do-release-upgrade
<lubot> <quydox> @nosmiles77, thanks bro
<lubot> <quydox> I use this command: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lubot> <quydox> and It updated to Ubuntu 18.04
<lubot> <quydox> haha
<lubot> <quydox> but I am using LXDE now
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Simon, Pls, help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @nosmiles77 What's up?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FN key still not working?
<tsimonq2> (ein 8
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<lubot> <technicalbird> @tsimonq2 lxqt blog?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @technicalbird, Not yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll roll it into the weekly newsletter on Monday.
<lubot> <technicalbird> On 7th?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This Monday.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think so.
<lubot> <nosmiles77> In All ubuntu distro
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Xubuntu
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Lubuntu
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Ubuntu
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Kubuntu
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Only in 18.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know what to tell you, sorry.
<lubot> <nosmiles77> Kernel maybe?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe try joining #ubuntu on IRC, I know there's people there who would probably know the answer offhand.
<lubot> <nosmiles77> In Ubuntu 16.04 and Linux mint 18.3 all was well
<lubot> <nosmiles77> OK, thanks
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [s390x] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [i386] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
<lubot> FatihOenal was added by: FatihOenal
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [armhf] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: dde-qt-dbus-factory [arm64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-2] (lubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-05
<wxl[m]> We really need to work on limiting the support questions here. Interestingly they all seem to come through Telegram. Maybe there's an auto join thing there?
<krytarik> https://lubuntu.me/links/ - "Telegram" there links to the TG equivalent of this one.
<Netwalker_>  Hi! :) - May be You now why command `ss -E` ore `ss --events` ran process without any header and output to stdout? Thats about Lubuntu 18.04 Thats was comfortable monitor of chainged connection in alfa Lubuntu 18.04, - But buggy in Lubuntu 18.04 LTS - ((((( Hi! :) - May be You now why command `ss -E` ore `ss --events` ran process without any header and output to stdout? Thats about Lubuntu 18.04 Thats was comfortable monitor of chainged 
<Netwalker_> connection in alfa Lubuntu 18.04, - But buggy in Lubuntu 18.04 LTS - (((🆘
<Netwalker_> 🆘🆘🆘 Whats about  command `ss -E` ore `ss --events` ???
<Netwalker_> 🆘🆘🆘 Is It BUG or ...
<lubot1> <acheronuk> Quidsup is having issues with 18.04 https://twitter.com/quidsup/status/992835882632863744
<lubot1> <Schyken> @acheronuk, Quidsup is an issue 😂
#lubuntu-devel 2018-05-06
<lubot1> Fabri_x was added by: Fabri_x
<lubot> Наум Полтевъяху was added by: Наум Полтевъяху
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Hello!;*
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> (Sticker, 512x403) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3982.webp
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> @Наум Полтевъяху, ;*
<lubot> <Aerex> Hassanpur
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> @Aerex, Hello
<lubot> <Aerex> Hi
<lubot> <Aerex> Why you was kissing me?
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> @Aerex, I wanna kiss you
<lubot> <Aerex> WHAAAAAAAAAAATTT
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> @Aerex, ;******************
<lubot> <Aerex> Where are you living?
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> I'm living in Russia
<lubot> <Aerex> I live in Yemen;))))
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> You?
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> :3333
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Sweety
<lubot> <Aerex> Yes.
<lubot> But, I like boys..
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Do you have some oil?...
<lubot> <Aerex> My pater has a company, than mines that.
<lubot> <Aerex> father *
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> ;333
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> We will leave fucking Eurasia
<lubot> <Aerex> Now.
<lubot> I live in Israel, cause I'm afraid be in Yemen
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Not bad
<lubot> But Israel is so hot country for me...
<lubot> <Aerex> Ohh.. , my sweety boy...
<lubot> <Aerex> ;d
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> ;*
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> ;d
<lubot> <Aerex> Still, unfortunately. not mine.
<lubot> <Aerex> Still
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> ;c
<lubot> <Aerex> Gonna USA.
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Of course
<lubot> <Aerex> Hassan, what's 'ur name?
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Merhas
<lubot> <Aerex> Do you have a kurdish origin???
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Yes
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> ;3
<lubot> <Aerex> Nice.
<lubot> My mother is kurd.
<lubot> <acheronuk> Please keep any talk on topic for lubuntu development. Joining this channel implies acceptance of the Ubuntu code of condcut
<lubot> <Aerex> Okey...
<lubot> <Aerex> But, Rikky
<lubot> <Aerex> I like Merhas...
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> @Aerex, I love you.
<lubot> <Aerex> Admin - is downer...;C
<lubot> <Aerex> Okey...
<lubot> <Aerex> By, by
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3983.mp4
<lubot> <Aerex> Ладно малыш.
<lubot> Слишком сырой чат для троллинга.
<lubot> Пошли домой пока.
<lubot> <Aerex> ;*
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Да, тупой чат
<lubot> <Aerex> Увы..
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> Тупые кодеры
<lubot> <Aerex> ЗАНУУДЫЫ
<lubot> <Aerex> ;*
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> ;*
<lubot> <acheronuk> @dolmance_de_sade that includes not swearing
<lubot> <Aerex> Okey,
<lubot> We are sorry.
<lubot> Good bye.
<lubot> <dolmance_de_sade> @acheronuk, Fuck off, you're boring
<lubot> <Aerex> Bunny, stop..
<lubot> <Aerex> Leave...
<lubot> <Aerex> Go home.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #42: fix indicies and images and remove cruft (master...master) https://git.io/vpr5l
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vpr54
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master 7034c4f Lyn Perrine: fix indicies and images and remove cruft (#42)...
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-29
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Have a look at https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop/ubuntu-unity-dev], Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Battery status not updating properly on laptops] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71#1104
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T71: Battery status not updating properly on laptops] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71#1107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb58ae217a34d: Add inserting slide number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb58ae217a34d
<guiverc> if upstream fix an issue, do they add 'fix-committed/released' etc on the https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/  (i realize it needs to be packaged up for me to notice too..)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: lxqt-qtplugin 0.14.0-3 has hit unstable so now can we do a sync?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Have a look at https://community.ubuntu.com/c/desktop/ubuntu-unity-dev], Hey! I looked it up. I am confused. Those are like big threads. I was looking for IRC channels. I will ask in #ubuntu once.
<apt-ghetto> Yes, that's where I look for news. I don't know, if they have other channels to communicate.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: lxqt-qtplugin 0.14.0-3 has hit unstable so now can we do a sync …], Talk to me tomorrow when I'm home
<wxl> k
<lubot> Andrea_G01 was added by: Andrea_G01
<lubot> <Andrea_G01> Good evening. I write from Italy. I installed Lubuntu 18.04 LTS, I made all the updates it found. … I only have two problems at the moment: … 1) After placing the icons on the desktop in the chosen position, and even aligning them to the grid, after each shutdown / reboot / change of user etc ... these do not maintain the position 
<lubot> I have chosen. … Any suggestions? … 2) By opening the volume controller at the bottom right (default of Lubuntu) I am also offered the two applications for video playback (Gnome and VLC). … Any suggestions on how to remove them from the volume controller in order to leave only the "sliding bar" to adjust the volume? … Thank you.
<wxl> this is the development channel. you want the support one
<wxl> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<wxl> @Andrea_G01: I can't reproduce what you have with the volume thing.
<wxl> @Andrea_G01: nor can I reproduce the first problem. Is this a fresh system?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76#1109
<wxl> @teward001: does inbound mail work yet?
<wxl> @Login_01 i don't think any of us have the problem you're having
<wxl> @Login_01 is this a fresh system?
<wxl> UGH WRONG CHANNEL JEEZ
 * wxl facepalms
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL309ffd4eabf9: Move slideshows/presenting into own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL309ffd4eabf9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47625df84eb7: rm duplicate text in loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47625df84eb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0cc0dda2c110: Add go to first last slide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0cc0dda2c110
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca5400214e00: Move Find And Replace to own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca5400214e00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2496bfb83b1: mv images to own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2496bfb83b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bb893b27138: mv tables to won section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bb893b27138
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf9ec12e506d3: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf9ec12e506d3
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: Explained in PM to you.  Blocked by Canonical IS busyness and other critical things I need to finish getting set up (but need Canonical's assists because DNS...)
<wxl> yaya
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Back to Cheeseland I go :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll be good to sleep in my own bed though
<lubot> <teward001> *summons chaos and dumps it all on @tsimonq2*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7f4cf430de5: mv columns into own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7f4cf430de5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc15190b0b662: Add lowriter column break] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc15190b0b662
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15138d2343a8: Add spacing and line between each column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15138d2343a8
#lubuntu-devel 2019-04-30
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL776e7d14e5c4: Add color drop down menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL776e7d14e5c4
<wxl> dear tsujan don't forget the "user" in UI https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/951#issuecomment-487830826
<ubot93> Issue 951 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "mouse scroll wheel advances by rows in the file list rather than lines" [Closed]
<wxl> @Login_01: if you're still around make sure to send that screenshot as a *link* rather than just pasting it in Telegram. our bridge has a bug i need to fix. maybe i'll try to get on that this morning.
<wxl> and wex, i can't @ you because you don't have a username. but did you read what i sent you?
<wxl> @.. did you figure out autologin?
<wxl> argh wrong channel again
 * wxl sighs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T76: need new looks] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76#1110
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa1e6e860468: Move images to own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa1e6e860468
<wxl> @teward001 @tsimonq2 can you tell me where lubot is on the server?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 @tsimonq2 can you tell me where lubot is on the server?], It's on mine temporarily because teward broke it and I needed it deployed. I'll redeploy as soon as I can on ours
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or I can toss you the prod config and you can JFDI XD
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> can i just give you some changes?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, but I'm not at a computer atm
<wxl> i'll email you
<tsimonq2> ack
<wxl> please let me know when you've got it up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: reminder about merging lxqt-qtplugin 0.14.0-3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6408d6c83f62: Add loimpress whole slide transparnecy] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6408d6c83f62
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [It's on mine temporarily because teward broke it and I needed it deployed. I'll …], how did *I* break it >.>
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [how did *I* break it >.>], By breaking it *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No but really
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't remember
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf231d5703849: Move customizing screenshot closer to where that actaul tab is] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf231d5703849
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10980d1d62a1: Add qterminal behavior tab in prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10980d1d62a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd29ac625184d: Add qterminal drop down to useage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd29ac625184d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38cac139acaf: Add qterminal drop down screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38cac139acaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3e01fd00dfa: mv image screenshot near the text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3e01fd00dfa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65ede55b96e9: Add slide show settings to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65ede55b96e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4bb9d6b3f82e: Start loimpress prentation alternate settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4bb9d6b3f82e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a6429338f09: Add loimpress animatoins allowed and mouse pointer allowed checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a6429338f09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa3c128a865b: Add loimpress always on top] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa3c128a865b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcad0b89ece15: Add loimpress more slideshow properties checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcad0b89ece15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffcbeedde771: mv loimpress screenshot to bottom of main usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffcbeedde771
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd74f1bcc8240: Add slideshowprop screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd74f1bcc8240
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1670cf1c6fd1: Add lowriter image screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1670cf1c6fd1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49b453ebcf0c: Add ARK new archieve] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49b453ebcf0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c16300acc1c: Add ark customizing screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c16300acc1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGdf054d71236f: Insert proper day of week in changelog] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGdf054d71236f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGdf054d71236f: Insert proper day of week in changelog] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGdf054d71236f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING102a28922701: Remove patches applied in upstream code.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING102a28922701
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING6ca06ad33e24: Run wrap-and-sort.] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING6ca06ad33e24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0daf0c6cf745: Add Kcalc prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0daf0c6cf745
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6aec1c9490e1: Add statistic kcalc mode screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6aec1c9490e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7f657b75e72: Add Kcalc numerical mode] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7f657b75e72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07a7ba6fee8b: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07a7ba6fee8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbb12430d5f3: Add file search screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbb12430d5f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL76f54a9f2564: Add prefrences volume tab screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL76f54a9f2564
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-01
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you around?
<wxl> nevermind
<lubot> David was added by: David
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a761beebfab: Add featherpad-text-pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a761beebfab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa85947710c6e: Add Featherpad file pref] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa85947710c6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6b8b395ef03: Fix scientific mode heading] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6b8b395ef03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39551258883b: Style Sticky items better] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39551258883b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2cd33dfeb1d0: Fix Kcalc how to launch capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2cd33dfeb1d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e0d9c2af2b6: pluralize screenshots as there are 2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e0d9c2af2b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c7b6d16b146: Make scores match what they say on the window and fix screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c7b6d16b146
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa70f88bbf59c: Add keyboard shortcut for new game] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa70f88bbf59c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1acaee5d6bd6: Fix 2048-Qt capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1acaee5d6bd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3a8f2b85d1a: Add current volume level to pavucontrol] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3a8f2b85d1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa636819e71f6: Add pavucontrol recording tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa636819e71f6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe4a2525236b: Fix open network stream keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe4a2525236b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf24aac010f93: Add vlc network oepn screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf24aac010f93
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-02
<wxl> @tsimonq2: lxqt-qtplugin
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee48cc09d57c: Add vlc pitch adjust] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee48cc09d57c
<wxl> @lynorian: since you are the goddess of documentation, you interested in doing some work for upstream? there are a bunch of hidden features in pcmanfm-qt that could use documentation, as well as a general help guide. i'm sure you could use much of what you already have and this could also benefit our documentation, too. https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/550
<ubot93> Issue 550 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Add a concise 'help' to pcmanfm-qt" [Open]
<lubot> <lynorian> I should eventually
<wxl> cool well subscribe yourself to that bug
<Joel8> When can I upgrade to 19.04 from 18.10 i386?
<lynorian> wxl done
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Can someone point me to an easy program that needs packaging on Phab?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'd like to try one but with reference to just the first few Debian guides for packaging
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 320x320) https://i.imgur.com/SrozsR9.jpg
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl 
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [I'd like to try one but with reference to just the first few Debian guides for p …], maybe sddm configuration tool?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok I'll try looking for the related task on Phab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Sweet thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I subscribed to it. Not sure how to assign it to myself
<kc2bez> tsimonq2: You're the one!
<kc2bez> I might not be able to make today's meeting. Apologies in advance.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [I subscribed to it. Not sure how to assign it to myself], no need to at this moment.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya I forgot that sddm in in Cpp maybe not the best to start.
<teward> *explodes the server*
<lubot> muhammadfadlun was added by: muhammadfadlun
<wxl> good job @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah gotcha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Let me know if there's anything easier
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Sorry I haven't been active on the reddit.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> M
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good :)
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> My account was suspended for an unknown reason, and is just now being restored.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ouch :/ let us know when that's restored
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I just got back in now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, sweet
<lubot> <teward001> it was suspended because Simon.  *shot*
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> I have no idea. I got an email letting my know it was suspended.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Emailed support.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Got no response.
<lubot> <EgenhoferJ> Then a few days later I got an email it was restored, and all was back to normal.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [it was suspended because Simon.  *shot*], hah
<wxl> @tsimonq2: lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-qtplugin
<lubot> <aptghetto> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-qtplugin], Are you nervous, because the patch fails? Caused by https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-qtplugin/commit/b1abe51484ad253a768f57594570bc3e3f16e362
<wxl> @apt-ghetto nope. i mean i guess i could compile it and all but it should be fairly trivial to merge....
<lubot> <aptghetto> Apropos lxqt-qtplugin, there is also this open PR => https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-qtplugin/pull/48
<wxl> yeah we'll probably want that ultimately
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Let me know if there's anything easier], what should be easy is to port redshift-gtk to qt, and then package it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or kvantum
<wxl> or cherry-pick some unreleased fix in some lxqt component
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We know that upstream LOVES that XD
<wxl> nah, that's not what they hate as much as things that are uniquely ours
<wxl> unfortunately their release schedule is.......
<wxl> wait, what release schedule?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i'd say to do the same with calamares but they actually release on a regular basis
<wxl> and often, too
<wxl> if you want to be dangerous, grab the shift-to-scroll-by-one-item patch that isn't even merged yet
<wxl> (in libfm-qt)
<wxl> ok meeting time
<wxl> who's here?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've been too busy conferencing it up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Gave a few talks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Was invited to the new release Trello
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Going to send an email about that Soon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Poked Adam about a new util-linux since the new kpmcore will need it
<wxl> that it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed Lubot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<wxl> k
<wxl> @tsimonq2: a reminder again about lxqt-qtplugin and note that there's an upstream change that appears to improve the one agaida cherry picked https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-qtplugin/pull/48
<ubot93> Pull 48 in lxqt/lxqt-qtplugin "Improves libmf-qt versioned .so handling" [Open]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> so here's my barrage
<wxl>  * BUG TRIAGE 
<wxl>    * After a long discussion and rabbit hole regarding varying definitions of the gigabyte, created and triaged a bug about failing to install when disk/RAM equals minimum requirements: bug 1826628
<wxl>    * Commented on a recently expired bug about lxqt-config-monitor failing to load with VT autlogin + `xinit`; tl;dr coulnd't reproduce and out of scope anyways: bug 1817449
<wxl>    * Asked for more info on a bug I don't even understand: bug 1826958
<wxl>    * After mailing list discussion, didn't quite get the change to mouse scrolling behavior in pcmanfm-qt I wanted, but there is an alternative option waiting to be merged; downstream bug to track dupes: bug 1827097
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Expanded upon the bug about the minimum requirements: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72
<ubot93> Bug 1826628 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu fails to install when disk/RAM sizes equal minimum requirements" [Medium, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826628
<wxl>    * favicon needed on website: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T73
<wxl>    * need more Lenny on website: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T74
<ubot93> Bug 1817449 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 lxqt-config-monitor fails" [Undecided, Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817449
<wxl>    * need Lenny for Eoan: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75
<wxl>    * need new looks for Eoan: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T76
<ubot93> Bug 1826958 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "lubuntu 19.04 - USB pendrive storage" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1826958
<wxl>    * set Chris loose on testing battery status and closed it as invalid: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T71
<wxl>  * TESTING
<wxl>    * Tested the modifier-based override on mouse scrolling behavior in pcmanfm-qt: https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/419
<ubot93> Bug 1827097 in LXQt "mouse scroll wheel advances by rows in the file list rather than lines" [Unknown, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827097
<ubot93> Pull 419 in lxqt/libfm-qt "Row-by-row scrolling inside view when Shift is pressed" [Open]
<wxl> looks like lubot is broke again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wat?
<wxl> it should have done something with those task links
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You mean Lugito
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That
<wxl> @lynorian @kc2bez @aptghetto @teward001 ?
<wxl> OH @tsimonq2 were you going to SRU the fix in libfm-qt for the weird anti-file on the desktop?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<kc2bez> Sorry tied up for a bit 
<wxl> k
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, sorry but I don't have nothing new to tell beside some support in spanish channel
<wxl> oh jeez i forgot all about @HMollerCl
<wxl>  :(
<wxl> still busy with the new job?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe wxl should look into making us an ubottu thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just for this chan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something like !standup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<wxl> oh that yells at all the team members
<wxl> yeah i could do that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Doeeet
<wxl> i guess the question is who wants to be yelled at? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOH OOH ME ME ME
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all the onlines
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> ok well i guess i'll go for @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya and wxl[m]
<wxl> aaaaaaaactually i'm going to make a general task for factoids
<wxl> i could make an offtopic-#lubuntu that is specific to us that includes telegram
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh
<wxl> hm
<wxl> !deb
<ubot93> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<wxl> !deb | wxl
<ubot93> wxl: Please see my private message
<ubot93> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> !forum | wxl
<ubot93> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<wxl> ok i'm going to pick on you @tsimonq2 sorry
<wxl> !deb | tsimonq2 
<ubot93> tsimonq2: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<wxl> !forum | tsimonq2 
<ubot93> tsimonq2: The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<wxl> hm, i'm not sure why some have <reply> and some don't
<wxl> well i'll figure this out elsewhere
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hey guys checking in. I'll give that Phab task a shot though let me know if anyone is okay with annoying them about packaging
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried asking #ubuntu-devel about their iso tester but haven't got any bites no matter how many times I've tried on their irc
<wxl> you can always ask here
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> Factoid 'standup' not found
<wxl> aw hell
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> i forgot we have ubot93 here :/
<wxl> that won't go live until later. i guess ubottu propogates to the other bots on a cron schedule
<kc2bez> I'm here for a few then I have to drive for a while. 
<wxl> go
<kc2bez> I packaged cala for stable CI
<wxl> oooooooOOOOOOoooooooOOOoooooOOoooOOOooOOooooo
<kc2bez> Tested an install on physical hardware
 * wxl high 5s kc2bez 
<kc2bez> Luks on bios
<kc2bez> Went as expected
<kc2bez> Checkout the language selection
<kc2bez> I think it is what you were looking for wxl
<kc2bez> That is all I have to report for now. 
<wxl> that's great!
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl. 
<kc2bez> I will be on the road for a bit. Feel free to ping me if you need anything. 
<wxl> thx kc2bez be well
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> Factoid 'standup' not found
<wxl> darnit
<Eickmeyer[m]> That's a standup factoid.
<Eickmeyer[m]> :P
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya wxl[m] it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting!
<wxl> finally
<wxl> everyone ignore that :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> This has been a test.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Had this been an actual standup, it would've been Thursday.
<wxl> ummmmm
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> Hi... I am using Lubuntu in my laptop... Thank Lubuntu...
<wxl> glad you're enjoying it @muhammadfadlun feel free to help us make it even better :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, yeah, I lost track of my days. My brain says Wednesday.
<Eickmeyer[m]> wxl: ^
<Eickmeyer[m]> I clearly haven't had enough coffee today.
 * genii starts up another pot, washes out everyone's Lubuntu mugs
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-03
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> Is there cashier aplication/ software, that can I install in my  Lubuntu?
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> If there is.. Share to me the link please.. To donwload it?.. Thanks
<wxl> what specifically do you want to do with it?
<wxl> does libreoffice calc not suffice?
<wxl> maybe you want something more like gnucash?
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> I if go to the suppermarket, i see the cashier serve the custumer with aplication to make a nota..
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> Bu i see the operation system based on windows.. How about the Lubuntu.. There is?
<kc2bez> @muhammadfadlun any software that is available for Ubuntu is available in Lubuntu. You can search for software in muon (package manager) or discover (software center) as well. 
<wxl> are you referring to something like quickbooks?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Point of Sale, I think
<wxl> ohhhhhh
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> Is there point of sale in Lubuntu,, share me the link.. That suitable for lubuntu
<wxl> !info lemonpos
<ubot93> lemonpos (source: lemonpos): Open Source point of sale for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-0ubuntu5 (eoan), package size 346.5 kB, installed size 1855 kB
<wxl> or for more fullfeatured:
<wxl> !info postbooks
<ubot93> postbooks (source: postbooks): multi-user accounting / CRM / ERP suite (GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11.3-2 (eoan), package size 7770.2 kB, installed size 33993 kB
<wxl> that last one is pretty hardcore:
<wxl> https://xtuple.com/products/postbooks
<wxl> at least assuming this implies PoS Sales (quotes, order entry, sales reporting, shipping)
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> Oke I'll try it...
<kc2bez> Lemonpos seems general purpose to fit most any need. The domain looks like it is up for sale however. 
<hggdh> wxl: just a ping re what we chatted about two days ago... :-)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm getting an error when I followed the final instructions in CONTRIBUTING.md file:
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/XyQ4uXK.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll check my location services though since this might be the source of the error according to the README
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried looking for Geoclue2 on MUON but can't find that present
<wxl[m]> Context would be helpful
<lubot> <muhammadfadlun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/7oEFeVF.jpg Can I Install .exe file, in Lubuntu?
<kc2bez> Not natively no. Also your questions are probably more support related, this is the development channel. Use #lubuntu for support. 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I was trying to package redshift like Hans mentioned
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [I was trying to package redshift like Hans mentioned], There are 2 packages redshift and redshift-gtk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The idea is to port redshift-gtk to qt and package it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When did you get this error?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I got it yesterday as I was attempting to build it first like the Debian packaging docs say
<kc2bez> @SamuelBanya `apt-file search NAME_OF_FILE` might help you here.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm building it from their Github source though not through apt
<kc2bez> true, but that won't install all the recommends or depends, you have to do that outside of your build.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha I'll try looking for that dependencies based .yaml file their install docs is referring to in that case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @SamuelBanya [Gotcha I'll try looking for that dependencies based .yaml file their install doc …], but you don't need to pakcage redshift, it's already pacakged
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what you need is to port redshift-gtk to redshift-qt and then package redshift-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since redshift-gtk is in python, the ported redshift-qt would be easier if you do it in python to. And giving that, you dńt need to compile it.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah I see. Well I'll have to pm you regarding porting then since the guides I was following was talking about packaging
<wxl> @lynorian: here's a good find for the manual: how to set per application window settings http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Applications
<teward> wxl: black magic.
<teward> that is all :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> wxl: black magic.], noU
<wxl> you can look at the default config for a list of all of the properties that can be set (the applications tag is at the bottom) https://git.icculus.org/?p=mikachu/openbox.git;a=blob_plain;f=data/rc.xml;hb=master
<wxl> also this might be good for development as i know some people have complained about the default size or placement of windows. we can resolve that this way
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do i need to keep bugging you about lxqt-qtplugin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do i need to keep bugging you about lxqt-qtplugin], You mean the one that migrated to the release pocket hours ago?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check before you nag XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how did I change to repos to 19.10?
<wxl> !info lxqt-qtplugin eoan
<ubot93> lxqt-qtplugin (source: lxqt-qtplugin): LXQt system integration plugin for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-0ubuntu3 (eoan), package size 33.0 kB, installed size 130 kB
<wxl> no, not that one
<wxl> 0.14.0-3 something
<lubot> <tsimonq2> no
<wxl> oh er
<wxl> i guess that's not updated
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-qtplugin/0.14.0-3ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-qtplugin/0.14.0-3ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-qtplugin/0.14.0-3ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-qtplugin/0.14.0-3ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-qtplugin/0.14.0-3ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <teward001> oyi stop spamming
<lubot> <teward001> >.>
<kc2bez> @HMollerCl change your `/etc/apt/sources.list` 
<wxl> yeah just `sed -i 's/dingo/eoan/' /etc/apt/sources.list`.. though you might want to run through what you might have in /sources.list.d/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @kc2bez , why does sed —help doesn'tshow me help for "-i"
<wxl> @HMollerCl it's "in place"
<wxl> i.e. change the file rather than just outputting the results of the change
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<wxl> `man sed` has the docs
<wxl> i never use `--help` as the documentation is always abbreviated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: this doesnt work sudo sed -i s/dingo/eoan/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> you need the quotes on the substitution command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like this? sudo sed -i s/dingo/eoan/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't work either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo sed -i 's/dingo/eoan/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> sudo sed -i 's/dingo/eoan/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like this^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: founs the problem, is not dingo, is disco
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are you sure it's eoan?
<wxl> ugh i screw that up every time
<kc2bez> Another way to sub it is using vim. Then you can see what you want to change.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks @kc2bez
<kc2bez> YW. I am a visual person so I like to look at it while I edit. `%s/disco/eoan/g` would work on the whole file. 
<wxl> so it looks like they're stil arguing about the ultimate fix for the missing library that the lxqt-qtplugin merge fixed https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-qtplugin/pull/49
<ubot93> Pull 49 in lxqt/lxqt-qtplugin "Optional fmqt" [Open]
<wxl> that said, the qt plugin DOES fix it
<wxl> ok now you can !devel, !support, !offtopic from all the places (except not self-referentially, i.e. !devel doesn't work here, because that would be silly)
<wxl> note that that doesn't work for telegram users, sorry
<kc2bez> Come to the IRC side, we have bots (no cookies though, sorry). XD
<wxl> telegram users: how does /command work
<wxl> ?
<lubot> <teward001> oops
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> We type '/command /input`
<kc2bez> Not well.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Commands are disabled"
<wxl> cuz i wonder if you could /command !something if it was enabled
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, probably
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically it means "Direcly inject this into the IRC room" afaict
<wxl> @tsimonq2: toggle this on lubot please https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/blob/develop/src/config.defaults.js#L68
<wxl> test
<wxl> right
<wxl> so at worst /command msg #lubuntu-devel !something 
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> You want me to try?
<wxl> i thought i remembered that there was no raw irc command for a normal channel message, but that it was just a form of a private message (well, technically privmsg according to the rfc)
<wxl> no, i got to wait for simon...... :/
<wxl> unless you are on some other channel where it's enabled
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't appear to be
<wxl> @teward001 do you know if there's a task to move lubot over to production so we don't have to wait on simon?
<teward> wxl: i haven't seen such a task if you want to make one you can but I don't have the lubot code here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001 do you know if there's a task to move lubot over to production …], Oh I forgot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lugito is the one on my server
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubot is on the server
<lubot> <teward001> well there you go
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl ^ lugito is the only one Simon hasn't moved 😛
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ugh i meant lugito. the telegram bridge.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you do that toggle?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lugito is not the Telegram bridge
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubot is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You have access to do Lubot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't right now
<wxl> oh ok
<wxl> so confusing XD
<wxl> so where is lubot?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On our server
<wxl> which :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *our* server
 * wxl facepalms
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Under the teleirc LXD container
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 'cause
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ya know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's teleirc
<wxl> do i need to restart it upon reconfigure?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's in tmux
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As root XD
<wxl> ah k
<wxl> hm
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> someone on telegram want to try /command !some-factoid ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> /command !standup
<lubot> !standup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It can't actually be triggered from Lubot, that's right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The cloak
<wxl> it looks like it should work
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> /command !info cowsay
<lubot> !info cowsay
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> womp womp
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Check Lubot's cloak
<wxl> oh bots can't trigger bots?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> well that's dumb :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> /command wxl
<lubot> wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> No "!" needed. Possible security break?
<wxl> no, it's non-functional anyways.. at least not as intended
<lubot> <kc2bez> Oh noes. You executed wxl! XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> At least @kc2bez got my joke
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<wxl> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey plasma 5.16 is coming 11 june https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-promises-appimage-improvements-for-plasma-discover-more-525456.shtml and with it some important fixes for discover including actually visual progress meters https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402897#c3
<ubot93> KDE bug 402897 in Discover "Give more feedback when fetching updates" [Wishlist, Resolved: Fixed]
<wxl> that's a pretty small diff that might be worth testing out
<wxl> https://phabricator.kde.org/D19825
<lubot> <kc2bez> Neat. I must say as bad as the reputation for discover is, I don't find it that bad. There has been a ton of improvement in the functionality.
<wxl> i think it's pretty nice actually
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @kc2bez [Neat. I must say as bad as the reputation for discover is, I don't find it that …], I understand and appreciate GUI software centers, I just can never seem to remember to use it… must be getting too old…
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Neat. I must say as bad as the reputation for discover is, I don't find it that …], +1
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Dreamingwolf [I understand and appreciate GUI software centers, I just can never seem to remem …], I think that is fair. I don't remember to use it all the time either but when I do I don't mind the experience.
<wxl> i guess to be fair i NEVER use it XD
<kc2bez> It stays out of the way. XD
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/kXyckLYeET4
#lubuntu-devel 2019-05-05
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we should make an announcement about this methinks https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2019/05/04/update-regarding-add-ons-in-firefox/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: we should make an announcement about this methinks https://blog …], JFDI
<wxl> go tweet it, i'll do it elsewhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or you can toot it so it propagates ;)
<wxl> ok i'll do that. you do the mailing list
<lubot> * tsimonq2 sleeps
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tomorroe
<lubot> DylanKT was added by: DylanKT
<lubot> <DylanKT> I love lubuntu
<lubot> <DylanKT> Good morning my friends
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> ok i'll do that. you do the mailing list], I linked your toot (tweet) in the telegram announcement channel.
<wxl> danke
<lubot> <kc2bez> @DylanKT [I love lubuntu], Thank you. We are glad you like it. :)
<lubot> muhsalaa was added by: muhsalaa
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah I'm looking at the gtk to qt guide. Looks mostly C++ based. I honestly have no interest in C++. I'm already kind of burnt out from Qt from that welcome center since I will probably never apply that in a real job comparable to the one I have. However i am interested in automated testing though
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll keep trying to hit up the Ubuntu devel channel to ask about that iso tester
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My thinking is to just download their source code and I think all you have to do is just modify the flavor and release line for Lubuntu. If I get it to work on my Thinkpad, I'll put it on my Digital Ocean droplet vm to do automated testing
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL96333df82f29: Update keyboard shortcut appendix] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL96333df82f29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL79c42d7bd740: Update keyboard shortcut appendix] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL79c42d7bd740
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL709fcb05ded0: Update keyboard shortcut appendix] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL709fcb05ded0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d14d0f30d78: Remove keyobard shortcut that does not work] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d14d0f30d78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL281f31b38b3f: Remove keyobard shortcut that does not work] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL281f31b38b3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f10506a7ee2: Remove keyobard shortcut that does not work] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f10506a7ee2
<The_LoudSpeaker> Screen reader should be in the wishlist?
<santimir[m]> <lynorian "santimir lubuntu currently does "> thanks...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T157: Undefined tasks or without scope] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T157
<wxl> @apt-ghetto what's going on here? https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/installation-failed-class-attribute-error/1019
<lubot> <aptghetto> It is a stupid mistake in the automirror module of calamares-settings-ubuntu
<wxl> soooo something we need to get fixed and SRU?
<lubot> <aptghetto> It happens not very often, because the mistake is in the code since september
<wxl> so, yes
<wxl> er
<wxl> no probably not. it won't change the installer
<lubot> <aptghetto> But yeah, for the point release, it would be very nice to have the working version
<wxl> can you get that fixed? and @kc2bez do you want to add that to the release notes? we should probably have a bug report
<lubot> <aptghetto> Will upload a fixed version to phab in the next half hour
<wxl> thank you
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> can you get that fixed? and @kc2bez do you want to add that to the release …], I will get it added later this afternoon. I have a meeting in about 10 minutes.
<wxl> k thx!
<lubot> <aptghetto> wxl @kc2bez @tsimonq2 => https://phab.lubuntu.me/D94
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Fix AttributeError: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D94
<wxl> oh jeez it's obvious
<lubot> <aptghetto> It wasn't for me and it wasn't for the 3 reviewers of the commit
<wxl> indeed
<lubot> <aptghetto> I should create the launchpad report?
<wxl> please
<Kamilion> lemme know when that's done and I'll reroll my ISO
<lubot> <aptghetto> wxl @tsimonq2 @kc2bez Kamilion => https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/+bug/1875476
<wxl> @aptghetto thx!
<lubot> <aptghetto> wxl you desire also a phab task for tracking?
<wxl> @aptghetto yeah probably wouldn't hurt.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Calamares aborts because of an AttributeError] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl do you want me to put the workaround in there too?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The blog post that is ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> I put it in there. Let me know if you want me to remove it.
<wxl> @kc2bez: good thinking
<Kamilion> will reroll my iso with the fresh packages sometime this week. thanks.
<wxl> here's an interesting puzzle for anyone interested https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/20-04-pcmanfm-lan-access-issues/988/25
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-28
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wonder if that ^ is related to the UID/GID mismatch issue.
<wxl> @kc2bez: wot?
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r87hyyM2mK/
<lubot> <kc2bez> The UID is 1000 but the GID is 1001
<wxl> that's worth testing.. please mention that
<wxl> also how DO we fix that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't know. sambashare has GID 1000
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ^^^^ do you know?
<wxl> didn't we have a bug report of that somewhere?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, searching unsuccessfully for it now.
<lubot> <kc2bez> There was one though, I feel fairly confident.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have no clue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There are problems with lo and samba
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I use cifs instead
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL264a4b793e86: Update for extraction instruction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL264a4b793e86
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think is a problem with gvfs, not sure what thunar uses
<lubot> <kc2bez> I found the prior sambashare bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1857364
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will link to it in the forum post.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I posted what I know about gvfs/ smaba/ lo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21bbc9e287c1: Update wording on file searching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21bbc9e287c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL422885c62b5b: Update wording on file searching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL422885c62b5b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfbaeaa31a658: Update wording on file searching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfbaeaa31a658
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL667554056737: Add missing word of checkbox tp ise regular expression checkbox.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL667554056737
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe081faf4d226: Add missing word of checkbox tp ise regular expression checkbox.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe081faf4d226
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL248596cdbd20: Update more missing checkbox at end of phrase] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL248596cdbd20
<theloudspeaker_> now that my containers got nuked. I am thinking of never using them again. instead I plan to use a sbuild to build packages. 
<theloudspeaker_> links to set up sbuild would be useful :)
<kc2bez> Number 16 here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging_for_new_upstream_releases/
<theloudspeaker_> thanks!
<theloudspeaker_> but I will have to wait till e get groovy into devlopment right?
<theloudspeaker_> *development 
<theloudspeaker_> **we
<kc2bez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2020-April/040982.html
<theloudspeaker_> oh so debootstrap isn't updated yet to have the groovy script. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vqJMPx5Bwb/
<RikMills> theloudspeaker_: yes it has. on some releases (focal etc) it may be in proposed
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. Cjwatson just pointed that out.
<wxl> can anyone else confirm this? i seem to have the opposite experience https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/how-to-disable-the-lock-of-mouse-pad-over-typing/1009
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/pYCTbiA.jpg there should be an option similar to this in touchpad preferences which can be enabled/disabled. by default it is usually disabled
<wxl> that's not lxqt :/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: going back to that uid/gid issue note here where i find the problem lies in the squashfs, so it must not be calamares. how are the group files generated for the squashfs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1857364
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1857364 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "group sambashare with gid 1000" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! not lxqt. but we need simillar option in lxqt (Lubuntu) I was just showing an example
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> can anyone else confirm this? i seem to have the opposite experience https …], The touchpad does nothing when I start typing. I can't even move the cursor. I am not sure what the delay is but when I stop typing the touchpad is re-enabled.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Does that answer the question?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was having difficulty following.
<wxl> huh.
<wxl> can you figure out a way to reconfigure it with xinput? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libinput#Via_xinput
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was able to change it
<wxl> cool. want to drop a line in that post and give them some hints?
<lubot> <kc2bez> sure. let me bundle that together a bit.
<lubot> <kc2bez> First I need to change that back XD
<wxl> it's way better than tap to click
<lubot> <kc2bez> I just don't want my touchpad on when I type.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl please make sure what i tapped out there makes sense.
<wxl> beautiful
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have no clue.
<tsimonq2> wxl: livecd-rootfs?
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiiiiigh why is it only for us
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> wxl: Were you going to land the Cala change or did you want me to?
<wxl> feel free
<tsimonq2> I still have to do some new release stuff for our settings.
<tsimonq2> Okay, cool.
<tsimonq2> First, I'm going to work on the LXQt release.
<tsimonq2> This'll be fun...
<wxl> @kc2bez: do you know if any of the other flavors have this same problem? if so i'm inclined to blame something like livecd-rootfs
<tsimonq2> All ci/unstable branches for LXQt have been merged into ci/stable.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @wxl [<wxl> @kc2bez: do you know if any of the other flavors have this same problem? i …], I am unsure but I will do some investigating.
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> wxl, @kc2bez, @aptghetto, @The_LoudSpeaker, @HMollerCl, et. al: https://notes.lubuntu.me/_gs2sNGKS9Kni5i7AzEytw#
<tsimonq2> *et al. iirc
<tsimonq2> In case anyone wants to see the steps I follow.
<tsimonq2> I've done this full cleanup and version bump at the beginning of previous releases, but I don't remember documenting it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Always love learning from the master.
<wxl> i don't think i have an account yet
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go blame teward as always. :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto did you know the "admin:///" suffix to sort the gksu lxqt-sudo thing?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I found it a very good solution
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> wxl, @kc2bez, @aptghetto, @The_LoudSpeaker, @HMollerCl, et. al: https …], why ci/stable and unstable differe yet?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm banging my head against the wall trying to import tsujan's pubkey.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [why ci/stable and unstable differe yet?], I don't quite understand your question. unstable tracked the tip of Git master, which has now been tagged.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> stable tracks the latest tagged.
<wxl> tsimonq2: why?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2RVhWbDnwp/
<wxl> https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?search=19DFDF3A579BD509DBB572D8BE793007AD22DF7E&fingerprint=on&op=index
<wxl> that's because it's not there
<tsimonq2> wtf tsujan
<tsimonq2> sigh
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> more like wtf you
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> you assume he puts it on the ubuntu keyserver? XD
<tsimonq2> The Ubuntu keyserver is mirrored.
<tsimonq2> Same error with MIT's.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Did tsujan actually sign it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> ?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1779#issuecomment-619406077
<ubot93> Issue 1779 in lxqt/lxqt "release documentation" [Open]
<lubot> <kc2bez> I lost track in the long thread
<lubot> <kc2bez> Lots of back and forth
<tsimonq2> oh wtf
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thanks.
<wxl> i wonder which we should say is the *best* keyserver to use
<wxl> probably sks
<tsimonq2> oh this works
<tsimonq2> $ curl https://api.github.com/users/tsujan/gpg_keys
<wxl> keys.gnupg.net HTTPS fail jeez the toe cheese is going to stallman's head
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> ok ok I figured this out
<tsimonq2> curl -X GET https://api.github.com/users/tsujan/gpg_keys | python3 -c "import sys,json; print(json.load(sys.stdin)[0]['raw_key'])"
<tsimonq2> Bad.
<tsimonq2> But, it works.
<wxl> wottttttttttttt
<wxl> oh for pete's sake
 * wxl sets json on fire
<wxl> huh i just upgraded an old daily of focal and it did NOT want to update the wallpaper
<wxl> even when i explicitly pointed it at the symlinks
<lubot> <kc2bez> There is a bug for that ^
<wxl> upstream?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Launchpad
<wxl> hmph
<wxl> cuz i'm wondering if lxqt doesn't break on symlinks
<lubot> <kc2bez> @Leokolb reported it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I couldn't get my head wrapped around it.
<wxl> well we have default.jpg -> default.png -> the-actual.png
<wxl> either of those defaults fails
<tsimonq2> O_O
<wxl> the .jpg fails outright (black screen)
<wxl> the .png showed the 19.10 wallpaper????
<wxl> but the actual one worked
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <kc2bez> And the symlink works on a new iso
<lubot> <kc2bez> xdg-open works on them too I think
<lubot> <kc2bez> head scratcher for sure.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING5bfae2c91c62: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING5bfae2c91c62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING1fc9e1bc8272: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING1fc9e1bc8272
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGda7fde268fdd: Update upstream's signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGda7fde268fdd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGf9b47347dc1e: Update copyright.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGf9b47347dc1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING3a3161b68637: debhelper -> debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING3a3161b68637
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING6f63c27730e2: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGING6f63c27730e2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGd98d002bb457: Bump LXQt build depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCOMPTONCONFPACKAGINGd98d002bb457
<wxl> oh tsujan you silly bear
<tsimonq2> Silly rabbit, Trix are for kids.
<wxl> my first irc nick many moons ago when i was likely annoying as you was TrIxTeR
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<wxl> the "why" is even worse
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VooRUo7NoF8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGea2f48482a0a: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGea2f48482a0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc4a6bb316bfd: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGc4a6bb316bfd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb3e9f2e54d8d: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb3e9f2e54d8d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING897e1d1d5f79: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING897e1d1d5f79
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGff3efabd5631: Full copyright update.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGff3efabd5631
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING370ce0986ae5: Bump LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING370ce0986ae5
<tsimonq2> wxl: hahahahahaha
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGa4c52b5e0ee2: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGINGa4c52b5e0ee2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING6cb55bb1e75b: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING6cb55bb1e75b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING7068752701c3: Full copyright update.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING7068752701c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBLXQTPACKAGING0fb826f6fe03: Bump LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBLXQTPACKAGING0fb826f6fe03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING9c1e61a72b73: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING9c1e61a72b73
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGf5aef07f3026: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGf5aef07f3026
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGe7fb76d370b6: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGINGe7fb76d370b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING8c11c899d13a: debhelper -> debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING8c11c899d13a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING4bbbeef09d20: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING4bbbeef09d20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING255fb432284e: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBQTXDGPACKAGING255fb432284e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING9bc7b4a69123: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING9bc7b4a69123
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGfdefb96c7a35: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGfdefb96c7a35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGf7ecbd778744: debhelper -> debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGf7ecbd778744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING7f43df9c0095: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING7f43df9c0095
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING8449de03f019: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGING8449de03f019
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGcfc63d5977e4: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBSYSSTATPACKAGINGcfc63d5977e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING3dcd7336d0e9: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING3dcd7336d0e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING7bd674ad0755: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING7bd674ad0755
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING4ea0ca683d88: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGING4ea0ca683d88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGaa9f448c1d25: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTPACKAGINGaa9f448c1d25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING3986564f77d9: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING3986564f77d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING7d0dbbb76b47: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGING7d0dbbb76b47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGedb506357fb3: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGedb506357fb3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGe6a031ccb40f: Bump LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGe6a031ccb40f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGe6a031ccb40f: Bump LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTABOUTPACKAGINGe6a031ccb40f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGdfa2006f3014: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGdfa2006f3014
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING898ec5686886: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING898ec5686886
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING06b71afe5217: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING06b71afe5217
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGcff345742c48: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGINGcff345742c48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTADMINPACKAGING01f6aea2976d: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTADMINPACKAGING01f6aea2976d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING2621cfcf76d6: Bump version number.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING2621cfcf76d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING4242c5cfa986: Update the signing key and add it back to the watch file since this release…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING4242c5cfa986
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING9efc7c3d7713: Bump build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTARCHIVERPACKAGING9efc7c3d7713
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING7be89078c48e: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING7be89078c48e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGf8821818c28f: Update the upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGINGf8821818c28f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING8d68aa451a5e: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING8d68aa451a5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING493786cee8cb: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTBUILDTOOLSPACKAGING493786cee8cb
<tsimonq2> Kicking off an lxqt-build-tools run in CI before the rest so we don't FTBFS all over the place.
<tsimonq2> After that I'll do libqtxdg, then liblxqt.
<tsimonq2> Things should FTBFS fairly less frequently after that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING3faf1e418086: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING3faf1e418086
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGb856aa8ac287: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGb856aa8ac287
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING6888335e13f8: debhelper -> debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING6888335e13f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING1d0b25fb9f0b: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING1d0b25fb9f0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING136c14cfbfb9: Bump LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING136c14cfbfb9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8168f167c32d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8168f167c32d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING1e34c0b56a7a: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING1e34c0b56a7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING50be266bb3e9: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING50be266bb3e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING7896f3a9d899: debhelper -> debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING7896f3a9d899
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGa3c7cb2f9499: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGa3c7cb2f9499
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGf8e5a8394056: Bump LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGINGf8e5a8394056
<teward> WOW that's a lot of pings and notices
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea04e6619749: Update wording of chapter 3 introduction] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea04e6619749
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfabc69208b01: Minor behavior tab rewording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfabc69208b01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdeb158556a37: Update wording on open files with single click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdeb158556a37
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb7ddeb72e7d: Reduce wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb7ddeb72e7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9fc5c1defc7: Proofread the Display tab of PCManfm-Qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9fc5c1defc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6901b5e8e806: Proofread the Display tab of PCManfm-Qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6901b5e8e806
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb7c978da6022: Proofread the Display tab of PCManfm-Qt prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb7c978da6022
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl [@aptghetto did you know the "admin:///" suffix to sort the gksu lxqt-sudo thing?], I know the admin:// backend from Gnome. … Unfortunately, it does not work well with Lubuntu.  … I can create a folder under /root with` pcmanfm-qt admin:///root `but I cannot use it with` featherpad admin:///etc/fstab`
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfcc2e1f735a8: Proofread User Interface tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfcc2e1f735a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef7912b6e4ae: Proofread User Interface tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef7912b6e4ae
<lubot> bossmired was added by: bossmired
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [I know the admin:// backend from Gnome. … Unfortunately, it does not work well wit …], Maybe we should put a feature request for featherpad or at least make a task on phab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: Better support for admin:// (in featherpad?)] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: Better support for admin:// (in featherpad?)] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3448
#lubuntu-devel 2020-04-30
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be AFK for a lot of the night
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But if anyone wants to help with LXQt 0.15.0 it'd be appreciated
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/383129 <-- now autopkgtests should be much easier
<tsimonq2> Er, the page should actually load, heh.
<tsimonq2> I have a yaml-cpp upload I want to do for Debian Sid and then staging of some Qt 5.14.2 modules in Debian Experimental.
<tsimonq2> That should be about what I have time for until tomorrow morning.
<tsimonq2> As a friendly reminder, https://notes.lubuntu.me/_gs2sNGKS9Kni5i7AzEytw is the working document. Anyone with commit access, feel free to work on it.
<tsimonq2> It's a really nice way to get some packaging experience.
<guiverc> I was trying to compile (for test via PPA) the floppy fix (calamares), but am getting "dh: error: unable to load addon kf5: Can't locate Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/kf5.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Debian::Debhelper::Sequence::kf5 module..."  if easy, can someone point me where I need to read please
<lubot> <aptghetto> guiverc, I recommend you to test it with the package from unstable-ci
<guiverc> ack @aptghetto, but how? do you mean fork as per packaging instructions?
<guiverc> s/fork/git clone etc)
<lubot> <aptghetto> From the live system: … `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-ci/unstable-ci` … `sudo apt update` … `sudo apt install calamares`
<guiverc> that'd be far easier, but will the change made earlier today be there?  I saw the diff in the response  (https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1393#issuecomment-621563503) but would that have been applied
<ubot93> Issue 1393 in calamares/calamares "Calamares wants to write grub MBR to a floppy if inserted before run" [Open]
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, unfortunately it is not in the master branch
<lubot> <aptghetto> You have to add a patch manually
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can use the branch ci/unstable from https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-example/
<guiverc> thanks @aptghetto, I'll retry it. 
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/ this should be the link to the repo
<lubot> <aptghetto> And to upload the patched package to your PPA => https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-ppa/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3449
<wxl> if someone wants to try to make sense out of this, and follow up on it with an appropriate bug as needed, that would be great https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/dynamic-panel-width-with-task-manager/1029/3
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> Also I need to ask and have forgot to until now, but on ubuntu 20.04 with Lubuntu DE installed and running the update notifier (which I set to never) alerts me every 15 minutes to an hour every day, was asking if this is either known or should I submit a report (and whrre)?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @KaiLoveLinux [Also I need to ask and have forgot to until now, but on ubuntu 20.04 with Lubunt …], There is no build-in option to avoid update notifier to nag you
<lubot> <KaiLoveLinux> darn, then I can botch it away
<lubot> <aptghetto> You can deactivate it in `lxqt-config-session` autostart section
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but ubuntu will make the same as windows and install everything when you shutdown your computer unlesss you disable it too, I don't remember how
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know the side eefects of that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> disabling the autostart as @aptghetto metions will avoid the pop-up
<lubot> <HMollerCl> update-notifier is shipped by canonical, we ship lubuntu-update-notifier which uses update-notifier
<wxl> in case anyone cares, today's daily failed. looks like some breaking changes in the kernel
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [But if anyone wants to help with LXQt 0.15.0 it'd be appreciated], For 20.04 or 20.10?
<lubot> <Oleg> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/W30uEEr.jpg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3450
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe23dca3857f0: Proofread Volume tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe23dca3857f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c9ed3a4c992: Proofread Volume tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c9ed3a4c992
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7a9bcb153e7: Proofread Volume tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7a9bcb153e7
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1875522
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1875522 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "suggest removing -d requirement to upgrade to new releases" [Undecided, Confirmed]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe80aece3b073: Add in the command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe80aece3b073
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb640d86ed8d6: Add in the command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb640d86ed8d6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9243a57261ba: Add in the command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9243a57261ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadd73ca33810: Proofread changing folder paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadd73ca33810
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd90acedae3bb: Proofread changing folder paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd90acedae3bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3958ad6bb761: Proofread changing folder paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3958ad6bb761
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a077c74394e: Proofread create /delete files paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a077c74394e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL106e54e88962: Proofread create /delete files paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL106e54e88962
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL178d4b7479d3: Proofread create /delete files paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL178d4b7479d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c1c2cd68a3d: Proofread directory tree side pane] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c1c2cd68a3d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL34352249dc43: Proofread directory tree side pane] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL34352249dc43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b40a156ddd3: Proofread directory tree side pane] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b40a156ddd3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05ee9fdbbde3: Proofread select copy/paste paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05ee9fdbbde3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcec055d31cd8: Update Select All and bulk rename paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcec055d31cd8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9439e0033d63: Proofread select copy/paste paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9439e0033d63
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75df624f0b1d: Update Select All and bulk rename paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75df624f0b1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb90f7e8b7c80: Proofread select copy/paste paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb90f7e8b7c80
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL213611ddd0bd: Update Select All and bulk rename paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL213611ddd0bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL121389917567: Proofread connect to server and side pane paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL121389917567
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6ed8c9e147c: Proofread connect to server and side pane paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6ed8c9e147c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d6476c30861: Proofread connect to server and side pane paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d6476c30861
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb1d1e0d72d00: Fix how to get to filter bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb1d1e0d72d00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL282149201f43: Fix how to get to filter bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL282149201f43
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL45335cbe45f5: Fix how to get to filter bar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL45335cbe45f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3acaef50ebb4: Proofread bottom bar paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3acaef50ebb4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0b447507730: Proofread bottom bar paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0b447507730
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL051ff9ed1ff2: Proofread bottom bar paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL051ff9ed1ff2
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-01
<tsimonq2> Hey everyone.
<tsimonq2> My plan tonight is to get LXQt 0.15.0 finished and create a CI Train PPA.
<tsimonq2> After that, we just need to make sure Britney within CI Train is okay and we can one-click deploy to the archive.
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'll be working on making sure stable builds pass.
<tsimonq2> In fact, I'm going to stop the nightly for tonight.
<tsimonq2> When I'm confident everything will build or we at least have it bootstrapped, I'll re-enable the "cronjob" (it's the cron format but within Jenkins) and do a full run.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING92035c24b7c5: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING92035c24b7c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING30a7993ce653: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING30a7993ce653
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING41005d5bdc4f: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING41005d5bdc4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING0d18988f2c5b: Migrate to using debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING0d18988f2c5b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING9edbd6d6f06e: Update LXQt build depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTNOTIFICATIONDPACKAGING9edbd6d6f06e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING2bfc84844007: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING2bfc84844007
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING5c1697fc9afc: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING5c1697fc9afc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING92cfd191c5a1: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING92cfd191c5a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING1e076fe2d2fa: Migrate to debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING1e076fe2d2fa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING93ec5cc9f820: Update LXQt build depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTOPENSSHASKPASSPACKAGING93ec5cc9f820
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGf90e559caca1: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGf90e559caca1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING1b2f20e3ad08: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING1b2f20e3ad08
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING72b733018cd6: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING72b733018cd6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGINGa989b7a09c5e: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING3c8fdee35b62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPANELPACKAGING3c8fdee35b62: Update LXQt build depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPANELPACKAGING3c8fdee35b62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING30782fde68ef: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING30782fde68ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGe5325fbda72d: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGe5325fbda72d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGbed55cfeeb60: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGINGbed55cfeeb60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING8b198098ca6d: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOLICYKITPACKAGING8b198098ca6d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING7361b84162ff: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING7361b84162ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING0cb596ad4b28: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING0cb596ad4b28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGfd241ddb178c: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGINGfd241ddb178c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING61a4b4da31ba: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTPOWERMANAGEMENTPACKAGING61a4b4da31ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGc85e3c68acaf: New upstream version.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGc85e3c68acaf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING79710f9e52f1: Bump Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING79710f9e52f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING7b340349c48d: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING7b340349c48d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING3a60c1851286: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING3a60c1851286
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGebda318e3a72: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGINGebda318e3a72
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING2619851038d2: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING2619851038d2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGb5decfb2fe17: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGINGb5decfb2fe17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING562d855d6fcb: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING562d855d6fcb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING26478bfb0ad2: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING26478bfb0ad2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING562d855d6fcb: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTRUNNERPACKAGING562d855d6fcb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGfc42b814424b: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGfc42b814424b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING3815f1470b3e: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING3815f1470b3e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGbe101f274527: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGINGbe101f274527
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING43fa8317f30c: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSESSIONPACKAGING43fa8317f30c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGdf5777a1c864: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGdf5777a1c864
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGd210e14b355a: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGd210e14b355a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING2f124928acc7: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING2f124928acc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGa561b8b69f5e: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGa561b8b69f5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGcadac1d254d8: Migrate to debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGINGcadac1d254d8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGf8ca3cbe3eb4: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGf8ca3cbe3eb4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGfba33740bbc2: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGfba33740bbc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING95464feb9056: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING95464feb9056
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING0ccfd930e656: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING0ccfd930e656
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGafd8bb8464c2: Migrate to debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGINGafd8bb8464c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING1553ba752687: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTTHEMESPACKAGING1553ba752687
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGING7b1032108b90: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGING7b1032108b90
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGf313f393f9c8: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGf313f393f9c8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGING86455ea0020b: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGING86455ea0020b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGcf72be8008d4: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGcf72be8008d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGbbe798cfc147: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rOBCONFQTPACKAGINGbbe798cfc147
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGd988018c6c9b: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGd988018c6c9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING59b9c462c1e8: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING59b9c462c1e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING280671b531b7: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING280671b531b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING9a8446f01ad1: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGING9a8446f01ad1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGe2b5dade2948: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAVUCONTROLQTPACKAGINGe2b5dade2948
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGdbd537a42d05: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGdbd537a42d05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGcfedd381e7c9: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGcfedd381e7c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING315c0dc59e8a: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGING315c0dc59e8a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGccda7c308733: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGccda7c308733
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd31663e40923: Migrate to debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd31663e40923
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGfdfb710ada1b: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGfdfb710ada1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGING1d389b27b336: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGING1d389b27b336
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGd81606bf2667: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGd81606bf2667
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQPSPACKAGINGbf8d16c84406: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQPSPACKAGINGbf8d16c84406
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING975388af1398: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGING975388af1398
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGe64708898e3c: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGe64708898e3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGa1d55f880ea7: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGa1d55f880ea7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGd47efef79112: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMWIDGETPACKAGINGd47efef79112
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGbaf6d516b9a0: Sync from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGbaf6d516b9a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING723ec155933f: Merge branch 'ubuntu/groovy' into ci/stable] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING723ec155933f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING534a20f1e413: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING534a20f1e413
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGd27a7f87c9f3: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGd27a7f87c9f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING4222d5a1edcd: Update LXQt build depends.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING4222d5a1edcd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING9db192947277: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING9db192947277
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGING0d790894bb23: Run wrap-and-sort.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGING0d790894bb23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING26d1451efa9d: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING26d1451efa9d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING6c4c6f1d7bd4: Update upstream signing key.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING6c4c6f1d7bd4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGINGfe33ec9840f7: Update LXQt build dependencies.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGINGfe33ec9840f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING33d6bca85fc0: Update Standards-version to 4.5.0, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING33d6bca85fc0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rQTERMINALPACKAGING5bf4f43c93ee: Migrate to debhelper-compat.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rQTERMINALPACKAGING5bf4f43c93ee
<uaa> hello, I think there is an issue with the languae switching functionality
<uaa> I set Alt+Shift to switch but it doesn't work
<uaa> I'm using the default chat application, when I try to connect it shows irc.ubuntu.com server as the default but it doesn't work. I see ubuntu suggests using irc.freenode.. and it works
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @uaa [<uaa> I set Alt+Shift to switch but it doesn't work], I try that few days ago and was working perfectly...
<uaa> it's working now XD
<uaa> I had that issue after first setup
<uaa> regarding to the menu when I start typing "termianl" I got two resutls. qterminal is what I want but I need to press UP three times to get it selected. is this a known issue. it's still hapening now
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3451
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl you where playing with a compton fork, was it picom?
<wxl> @HMollerCl it wasn't called that then but yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sparky Linux apparently has a package for it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Since it's debian base, should be easier?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (to package)
<wxl> i mean it's pretty easy. just needs to be done. ideally through debian
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Is packaged for debían and mx19 … https://software.opensuse.org//download.html?project=home%3AHead_on_a_Stick%3APicom&package=picom
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Groovy Daily] has been updated (20200501)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you seen this? https://github.com/dylanaraps/openbox-patched
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08c8cc3e473a: Proofread file open and save wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08c8cc3e473a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T131: Version Number in Plymouth?] JacobSawicki (Jacob Sawicki) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T131#3452
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL869e78c31a26: Proofread file open and save wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL869e78c31a26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50b22bc01896: Proofread file open and save wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50b22bc01896
<lubot> <DylanKT> ???
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa3d3a6c531fc: Update featherpad view option stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa3d3a6c531fc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a577b1da44b: Update featherpad view option stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a577b1da44b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL57af409f7225: Update featherpad view option stuff] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL57af409f7225
<lubot> Alang59 was added by: Alang59
<lubot> <Alang59> Hello,
<lubot> <Alang59> Anyone knows how to create Openbox themes ?
<lubot> <x_sun> Take any existing theme as an example, format is human-readable
<kalxas> hi all
<kalxas> I am trying to find information about how to build the lubuntu iso from scratch
<kalxas> any pointers?
<kalxas> does the process involve live-build?
<kalxas> is this current? https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/iso-building/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kalxas [<kalxas> is this current? https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/iso-building/], Yes, it's current
#lubuntu-devel 2020-05-03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b6fc96011f7: Make example actualy work for the runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b6fc96011f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf8c8e8a58e7: Make example actualy work for the runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf8c8e8a58e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf9d448b7ab3: Make example actualy work for the runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf9d448b7ab3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86811264f05b: Add need = sign at end] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86811264f05b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaaa94d3f264d: Add need = sign at end] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaaa94d3f264d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL696ed3900a88: Add need = sign at end] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL696ed3900a88
<lubot> ILYA was added by: ILYA
<lubot> <ILYA> Hey. Is this the only Lubuntu group?
<guiverc> @ILYA, see https://lubuntu.me/links/ for links (6 telegram groups are mentioned there)
<lubot> <ILYA> @guiverc [<guiverc> @ILYA, see https://lubuntu.me/links/ for links (6 telegram groups are …], Thanks!
<lubot> Javi Vera Cascales was added by: Javi Vera Cascales
